# Per exStermi che non demorde e non ci crede



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2012)

Salve, sono amministratore e gestore di un forum.

Un utente escluso per offese ripetute di vario genere continua a "trovarci". Dopo mesi di questo andazzo vorrei sapere se c'è un mezzo legale dove gli si può notificare ufficialmente l'esclusione a titolo permanente con potenziale richiesta di risarcimento se dovesse continuare con il suo stalking, senza alcun dubbio rivolto contro me e qualunque altro membro del forum non di suo gradimento.

Non ho la più pallida idea chi sia realmente, altrimenti avrei tentato di fargli scrivere dal mio avvocato.



> Per poter valutare la vicenda nella sua interezza, è necessario avere a disposizione ulteriori dati; per tale motivo le consigliamo di rappresentare tali accadimenti a personale del Compartimento della Polizia Postale e delle Comunicazioni di Bologna, sita in via Zanardi Francesco 28, recapito 051.6352611, dove fornendo tutti gli elementi in suo possesso potrà chiarire la vicenda ed eventualmente sporgere una formale denuncia per i reati ipotizzabili.
> Cordiali saluti
> _Risposta a cura della Redazione del Commissariato di PS on line (www.commissariatodips.it) _


[HR][/HR]
In altre parole, Mr. Sterminator, sono in corso gli accertamenti legali per sporgere denuncia nei tuoi confronti. So che hai grosse difficoltà a visitare questo sito, perché ho fatto tutto il tecnicamente possibile per rendere la mia posizione legalmente più favorevole, ma sono altrettanto certo che hai amici, che ti potranno comunicare quanto detto qui.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

della serie perdo sempre un'occasione per stare zitta , 
non posso fare a meno di pensare a tutti gli insulti che mi sono presa insieme ad altri  (e non me ne lamento ci mancherebbe) da chensamurai senza che la cosa ti toccasse, anzi ti divertiva.
sterminatore esagera e offende fastidiosamente ...però abbiamo visto di peggio senza che nessuno abbia mai pensato di metterla giù così pesante.
forse non era ancora casa tua, forse non offendevano te
e ci sta


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2012)

Per gente che è esclusa dal forum e continua a rompere, pur avendo fatto tutto il possibile e immaginabile per trovare una soluzione, non c'è più spazio in questo forum.

Con Chen era possibile parlare (e alla fine ha lasciato), con Sterminator non ci sono riuscito e se riuscissi, non cambierebbe il suo modo di essere. Non ho voglia di cambiare le persone, non è mio compito né destino. Lui sa che rompe e trova piacere nel rompere. Io invece non trovo alcun piacere, ma se devo farlo in difesa (perché mi costringe), allora glielo faccio pagare con gli interessi. Da regolamento per l'altro.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2012)

io sono stato pesantemente offeso da exstermy, eppure rileggendo il tutto vi dico che ci stà. Sebbene spesso siano solo provocazioni inutili e diffamatorie, questi "utenti" introducono punti di vista che mai avresti preso in considerazione.
Non possiamo stare tuttto il tempo a dirci " ... come ti capisco....soffro come te...ti sono vicino... ect,ect."
Io per esempio dopo lo sconcerto iniziale, ho riso di Rabarbaro e di altri,mi hanno divertito. Nella loro palese esagerazione hanno almeno il pregio di allontanarti dal vero problema. Per esempio la provocazione di Rabarbaro nei miei confronti, ha generato una discussione molto interessante (almeno all'inizio) con Mab.
Mario


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per gente che è esclusa dal forum e continua a rompere, pur avendo fatto tutto il possibile e immaginabile per trovare una soluzione, non c'è più spazio in questo forum.
> 
> Con Chen era possibile parlare (e alla fine ha lasciato), con Sterminator non ci sono riuscito e se riuscissi, non cambierebbe il suo modo di essere. Non ho voglia di cambiare le persone, non è mio compito né destino. Lui sa che rompe e trova piacere nel rompere. Io invece non trovo alcun piacere, ma se devo farlo in difesa (perché mi costringe), allora glielo faccio pagare con gli interessi. Da regolamento per l'altro.


Sei falso perche' ho ripetutamente spiegato il mio punto di vista al riguardo la mia critica sul circo mediatico alla morte di Simoncelli, sei te che non ha capito un cazzo perche' in tanti qua autonomamente l'hanno ritenuto evidente ed a dispetto della tua apertura che avevi dimostrato dicendo che se ti fossi sbagliato nell percepirlo avresti fatto marcia indietro...c'e' vista.....ahahahahahah

Per quanto riguarda le tue accuse sul fatto che io offenda gratuitamente, ti faccio presente che la genesi risiede nel tuo amichetto che e' stato sfortunato nel puntare un utente che riteneva  molto poco ostico e le sue offese e denigrazioni nei miei confronti sono nel mio archivio che ogni tanto spolvero....

Ci sono anche alcuni tuoi post molto edificanti e diretti alla mia persona....

Qua hai deciso con la tua gestione di fare fuori una seconda ondata di voci critiche che non si accodano al vostro pensiero unico della santificazione del tradimento e ti aggrappi a pretesti assurdi cercando di rifarti e sbandierando una verginita' (assenza di offese e derisioni ) tua e dei tuoi sodali peraltro mai avute guardando lo storico del forum...

Ti ricordo che nel nostro ordinamento giuridico italico e' prevista anche la contro-querela viste le offese, insulti e derisioni incrociate e le indagini si richiederanno anche per i nick coinvolti a parte il magnagatti che ha comunicato lui stesso il suo nome e cognome.

Compresi i nick che raccontano di loro esibizioni di pompini e di cazzi numero 20 centimetri, denigrando ed ingiuriando chi non zoccoleggia al loro livello e su cui si e' espressa solo la propria opinione al riguardo.......

ahahahahahahahah

Detto cio' tu chi cazzo credi di spaventare con le tue minacce?....

risarcimenti in denaro??

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Comunque tu a chiacchiere hai risbandierato ancora la tua ricerca di disponibilita' al dialogo, io sono sempre stato disponibilissimo....

vediamo se anche il tuo sodale ci riesce a fare scoppiare la pace visto che quando il clima diventa polemico ci sta sempre anche lui in mezzo...

ma cio' implica necessariamente un adeguamento al vostro pensiero trombico extra -talamo o effettivamente ci sara' libera critica?


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> io sono stato pesantemente offeso da exstermy, eppure rileggendo il tutto vi dico che ci stà. Sebbene spesso siano solo provocazioni inutili e diffamatorie, questi "utenti" introducono punti di vista che mai avresti preso in considerazione.
> Non possiamo stare tuttto il tempo a dirci " ... come ti capisco....soffro come te...ti sono vicino... ect,ect."
> Io per esempio dopo lo sconcerto iniziale, ho riso di Rabarbaro e di altri,mi hanno divertito. Nella loro palese esagerazione hanno almeno il pregio di allontanarti dal vero problema. Per esempio la provocazione di Rabarbaro nei miei confronti, ha generato una discussione molto interessante (almeno all'inizio) con Mab.
> Mario


L'intento infatti e' solo ed esclusivamente quello di fornire un'altra prospettiva....


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'intento infatti e' solo ed esclusivamente quello di fornire un'altra prospettiva....


vabé , puoi anche farlo senza sputare in faccia all'infedele di turno.
a volte mi sembri come quegli adolescenti che hanno bisogno di esasperare le cose per farsi notare; ed è un peccato perché per me la tua voce è importante come quella di tutti.
detto questo mi chiedo come mai admin sia stato impassibile in moltissimi casi ed ora diventi inflessibile con te, a meno che tu non gli abbia mandato qualche pacco bomba


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Non c'ero ai tempi di chen e non so paragonare Stermì a nessun utente del passato
Quello che ho sempre pensato di lui è che posso condividere il suo pensiero purtroppo, per me, sbaglia i toni e i modi e questo fa passare troppo spesso in secondo piano le cose che dice ripeto per altro condivisibili.
Da qui a pensare a una denuncia (parlo per quello che leggo non so cosa ci sia dietro) dire che ce ne passa però.
Per quel che mi riguarda non l'avrei neanche bannato.
Quando mi ha offeso, o mi sono ritenuta offesa, ho risposto per le rime e ognuno è rimasto della sua opinione.
Nella discussione su Sic era stato veramente pesante, fuori luogo ma chi di noi non era d'accordo l'aveva manifestato, si era discusso e per me la cosa finiva lì.
E' il primo forum che frequento, quindi non ho termini di paragone ma mi sembra che ci stia tutto che esistano utenti come lui. Se tutto si ferma al virtuale non capisco tutto questo can can.....

Ok ho perso anch'io un'occiasione per tacere.....


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé , puoi anche farlo senza sputare in faccia all'infedele di turno.
> a volte mi sembri come quegli adolescenti che hanno bisogno di esasperare le cose per farsi notare; ed è un peccato perché per me la tua voce è importante come quella di tutti.
> detto questo mi chiedo come mai admin sia stato impassibile in moltissimi casi ed ora diventi inflessibile con te, a meno che tu non gli abbia mandato qualche pacco bomba


Io uso il sarcasmo e la forma diretta che anche altri usano....

sul tuo dubbio ho qualche idea in proposito...ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'ero ai tempi di chen e non so paragonare Stermì a nessun utente del passato
> Quello che ho sempre pensato di lui è che posso condividere il suo pensiero purtroppo, per me, sbaglia i toni e i modi e questo fa passare troppo spesso in secondo piano le cose che dice ripeto per altro condivisibili.
> Da qui a pensare a una denuncia (parlo per quello che leggo non so cosa ci sia dietro) dire che ce ne passa però.
> Per quel che mi riguarda non l'avrei neanche bannato.
> ...


Tranquilla in ogni forum c'e' anche un Conte che deve fare la primadonna e non accetta concorrenti che rispondano per le rime ai suoi tentativi di ridicolizzazione....

percio' parlo di sfortuna....

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ho sempre preferito chi è diretto , pur in modo sgradevole, di chi è subdolo e falso.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

ma a me non sembra che in questo forum si inneggi al tradimento
semplicemente, ci sono tante voci, e a volte arrivano bordate pro, a volte contro
o sbaglio?


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma a me non sembra che in questo forum si inneggi al tradimento
> semplicemente, ci sono tante voci, e a volte arrivano bordate pro, a volte contro
> o sbaglio?


Te sei persa qualche puntata....

anzi proprio la serie completa...

ahahahahahah

le grida di dolore delle tradite/i disturbano percio' visto che manco i doppi vetri bastano, murano addirittura...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Posso?*

Questa è una situazione strana....!Sto quì dentro da un bel pò e son sincero nell'affermare che ho molta stima di ADMIN GIOVANNI,e nel tempo, e con il tempo ho incominciato ad apprezzare Stermi dopo parecchi colpi bassi....!Si, stermi spesso esagera...come ogni tanto esagero anche io.......!!!Mi spiace perchè a dire il vero siete due persone parecchio ragionevoli,non aggressive,non violente,decisamente diverse e su posizioni diverse!!!!!Io con stermi mi son scambiato copli oltre la cintura....però è uno diretto...!Mi chiedo e vi chiedo se si possa ricondurre il tutto ad una situazione più ragionevole....!Ci son casi nei quali la ragionevolezza serve a poco se dall'altra parte c'è  violenza o prevaricazione,ma Giovanni non è ferifrago,e stermi non alex....quindi conoscendo un po la natura e le ragioni della contesa credo che si possano evitare dinamiche estreme.....!Insomma è un peccato questa non comunicazione fra due persone di buon senso, tutto quì, e scusate l'intromissione!!!!


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho sempre preferito chi è diretto , pur in modo sgradevole, di chi è subdolo e falso.


ma come si fa ad essere falsi nel virtuale, quando ogni storia, a ben vedere, potrebbe essere falsa?
ed anche se lo fosse, una volta scritta diventa "vera", poichè non c'è spazio per la smentita
o forse intendi falsità nei rapporti tra utenti?


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad essere falsi nel virtuale, quando ogni storia, a ben vedere, potrebbe essere falsa?
> ed anche se lo fosse, una volta scritta diventa "vera", poichè non c'è spazio per la smentita
> o forse intendi falsità nei rapporti tra utenti?



Se uno è falso lo è nel virtuale come nella realtà. 
Parlo di falsità d'animo, di malafede e di furbizia nel non offendere con insulti ma in altri modi.
Sulle storie false non me ne importerebbe, danno sempre e comunque spunto di discussione.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Te sei persa qualche puntata....
> 
> anzi proprio la serie completa...
> 
> ...


sta bene
rimane il fatto che trovo assurdo litigare o addirittura arrivare alle vie legali per qualche post in un forum


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa è una situazione strana....!Sto quì dentro da un bel pò e son sincero nell'affermare che ho molta stima di ADMIN GIOVANNI,e nel tempo, e con il tempo ho incominciato ad apprezzare Stermi dopo parecchi colpi bassi....!Si, stermi spesso esagera...come ogni tanto esagero anche io.......!!!Mi spiace perchè a dire il vero siete due persone parecchio ragionevoli,non aggressive,non violente,decisamente diverse e su posizioni diverse!!!!!Io con stermi mi son scambiato copli oltre la cintura....però è uno diretto...!Mi chiedo e vi chiedo se si possa ricondurre il tutto ad una situazione più ragionevole....!Ci son casi nei quali la ragionevolezza serve a poco se dall'altra parte c'è  violenza o prevaricazione,ma Giovanni non è ferifrago,e stermi non alex....quindi conoscendo un po la natura e le ragioni della contesa credo che si possano evitare dinamiche estreme.....!Insomma è un peccato questa non comunicazione fra due persone di buon senso, tutto quì, e scusate l'intromissione!!!!


Tanto piu' che il mio "modus operandi" con certi e' noto ed immutato da anni....

all'epoca degli scontri con Chen, Gabry/Bruja ci chiese privatamente di appianare gli spigoli e fu fatto...con te lo si fece in maniera autonoma perche' siamo intelligenti....

ora e' diverso solo perche' il titolare non usa la ramazza anche per il vero problema del forum lasciando sbilanciata la situazione a favore del signorino...

se vede da un miglio di distanza sta roba...


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se uno è falso lo è nel virtuale come nella realtà.
> Parlo di falsità d'animo, di malafede e di furbizia nel non offendere con insulti ma in altri modi.
> Sulle storie false non me ne importerebbe, danno sempre e comunque spunto di discussione.


ok, ho inteso, che ci vuoi fare, forse basta non essere troppo coinvolti, come tra l'altro è giusto che sia, secondo me!
sulle storie false, idem, vanno avanti lo stesso con i post degli utenti se suscitano interesse


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Personalmente sono daccordo con l'admin.

Chi qua parla di nick che, sono simili a stermy per scrittura o altro ancora che scriva il nick o i nick, non tutti sono come stermy, qualcuno potrebbe anche capire che, se sono in tanti ad essere infastiditi dal suo modo di esprimersi. potrebbe o non entrare più senza che sia l'admin a dirlo o a farlo, oppure cambiare i toni.

Personalmente, i miei nick sono stermy e mari.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Te sei persa qualche puntata....
> 
> anzi proprio la serie completa...
> 
> ...


Sinceramente anche io come Free non ho notato quello scrivi. Anzi. la mia sensazione è davvero tutt'altra. E io stessa che sono una traditrice non credo di avere mai ridicolizzato un dolore da tradito.


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho sempre preferito chi è diretto , pur in modo sgradevole, di chi è subdolo e falso.


per non parlare del sottotraccia con le rubinate a nastro senza motivo solo per affossarti e DELLE EMAIL SULLA MIA CASELLA ESTERNA AL FORUM, DI PERSECUZIONE, OFFENSIVE ED INGIURIOSE!!!! 

ahahahahahahah

rob' de matt'...

ahahahah...


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per non parlare del sottotraccia con le rubinate a nastro senza motivo solo per affossarti e DELLE EMAIL SULLA MIA CASELLA ESTERNA AL FORUM, DI PERSECUZIONE, OFFENSIVE ED INGIURIOSE!!!!
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...



bè, ma sai chi ti manda le mail, no?


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Personalmente sono daccordo con l'admin.
> 
> Chi qua parla di nick che, sono simili a stermy per scrittura o altro ancora che scriva il nick o i nick, non tutti sono come stermy, qualcuno potrebbe anche capire che, se sono in tanti ad essere infastiditi dal suo modo di esprimersi. potrebbe o non entrare più senza che sia l'admin a dirlo o a farlo, oppure cambiare i toni.
> 
> Personalmente, i miei nick sono stermy e mari.


E' arrivato il mammoletta che si vuole rifare la verginita' e s'e' auto cassato le sue "esternazioni" monastiche.

finiscila di provocare...


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma sai chi ti manda le mail, no?


e certo...

ma e' solo per dire che ci si fa abbagliare dal faro e non si riescono a vedere piu' i dettagli che solo i diretti interessati vedono e conoscono...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' arrivato il mammoletta che si vuole rifare la verginita' e s'e' auto cassato le sue "esternazioni" monastiche.
> 
> finiscila di provocare...


La mia non una provocazione, ma allo stato attuale dei fatti, ed allo stato attuale che mi porta a "conoscerti",quello sopra è e rimane un pensiero esclusivamente mio.


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia non una provocazione, ma allo stato attuale dei fatti, ed allo stato attuale che mi porta a "conoscerti",quello sopra è e rimane un pensiero esclusivamente mio.


Anche tu ormai sei conosciuto e il tuo agire e' in contrasto con il tuo dire...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anche tu ormai sei conosciuto e il tuo agire e' in contrasto con il tuo dire...


Se al posto di dire mammoletta, e poi scrivere quello che adesso hai scritto, scriveresti delle cose sensate come ad esempio in questo caso le motivazioni, oltre la semplice provocazione stavolta senza epiteti  forse qualcuno potrebbe risponderti no ?


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia non una provocazione, ma allo stato attuale dei fatti, ed allo stato attuale che mi porta a "conoscerti",quello sopra è e rimane un pensiero esclusivamente mio.


Veramente hai scritto che sono in tanti ad essere infastiditi dal suo tono.
Io non lo sono. Se capita  glielo scrivo rispondendo e amen.
M'infastidisce altro ma chissenefrega. Siamo su un forum.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Diciamocelo*

Diciamo pure che le posizioni Di stermi e oscuro danno fastidio....in un posto dove ormai sembra che il tradire sia un ATTO MERITORIO.....quando in realta è solo vigliacco e meschino!E DAI,DICIAMOLA TUTTA PERò!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé , puoi anche farlo senza sputare in faccia all'infedele di turno.
> a volte mi sembri come quegli adolescenti che hanno bisogno di esasperare le cose per farsi notare; ed è un peccato perché per me la tua voce è importante come quella di tutti.
> detto questo mi chiedo come mai admin sia stato impassibile in moltissimi casi ed ora diventi inflessibile con te, a meno che tu non gli abbia mandato qualche pacco bomba


A sto giro ti quoto:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Minerva*

Potrebbe pure esser che stermi gli stia un pò sui coions?Insomma Minerva.....sai benissimo che può succedere....e anche con conseguenze più gravi......forse in questo caso sei tu a non ricordare.....!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se uno è falso lo è nel virtuale come nella realtà.
> Parlo di falsità d'animo, di malafede e di furbizia nel non offendere con insulti *ma in altri modi.
> *Sulle storie false non me ne importerebbe, danno sempre e comunque spunto di discussione.


ma quali?


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che qui dentro siano tutti stupidi?
> Facile puntare sempre sul personaggio più in vista no?
> Hai cercato in mille modi di farmi passare per quello che non sono e a mettermi sotto luci che non mi competono.
> A sto giro sei tu che vai avanti a pugnette.
> ...


ma quale democratico, dai
facciamo che io che sono pro stermi non pigio e che tu che hai il ditino freemente lo fai con zelo e vali 28...ecco lì che la democrazia va a meretrici


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quali?


Risatine per sbeffeggiare, gomitate virtuali tra utenti per ridicolarizzare uno scritto, emoticon che si ribaltano quando non c'entrano niente, cazzatine del genere.
Onestamente vere cazzatine, mi rendo conto. Esattamente come delle parole scritte pur con durezza ma su una piazza virtuale dove, se ti da noia, schaicci il tastino e cambi sito


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo pure che le posizioni Di stermi e oscuro danno fastidio....in un posto dove ormai sembra che il tradire sia un ATTO MERITORIO.....quando in realta è solo vigliacco e meschino!E DAI,DICIAMOLA TUTTA PERò!!!


ma a me non sembra
guarda quell'utente di qualche giorno fa che ha raccontato che aveva la cena con moglie, amante e marito: è stato massacrato ed è scappato, tanto per fare un es.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Risatine per sbeffeggiare, gomitate virtuali tra utenti per ridicolarizzare uno scritto, emoticon che si ribaltano quando non c'entrano niente, cazzatine del genere.
> *Onestamente vere cazzatine, mi rendo conto. Esattamente come delle parole scritte pur con durezza ma su una piazza virtuale dove, se ti da noia, schaicci il tastino e cambi sito


concordo e aborro.
te lo chiedevo perché , come ben  sai, è un'accusa che ogni tanto mi viene tirata fuori quando mi pare di essere stata ben chiara con tutti.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Free*

Aspetta volevo dire una cosa più sottile:Spesso ci si sofferma sulla modalità di espressione perchè  non  piace il contenuto.....!Quì dentro free, a più di qualcuno non piace sentire cose sconvenienti....e così si prefersce puntare il dito contro su chi scrive una brutta verità invece di "fanatastiche cazzate"!!!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Personalmente sono daccordo con l'admin.
> 
> Chi qua parla di nick che, sono simili a stermy per scrittura o altro ancora che scriva il nick o i nick, non tutti sono come stermy, qualcuno potrebbe anche capire che, se sono in tanti ad essere infastiditi dal suo modo di esprimersi. potrebbe o non entrare più senza che sia l'admin a dirlo o a farlo, oppure cambiare i toni.
> 
> Personalmente, i miei nick sono stermy e mari.


Ma esiste il tasto ignore....usiamolo e fine. 
Per un certo periodo Stermy aveva, secondo me, superato con me i limiti e mi rendevo conto di non essere in grado di passarci sopra. Così l'ho messo in ignore. 
Quando mi sono calmata ho ricominciato a leggere.....


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta volevo dire una cosa più sottile:Spesso ci si sofferma sulla modalità di espressione perchè  non  piace il contenuto.....!Quì dentro free, a più di qualcuno non piace sentire cose sconvenienti....e così si prefersce puntare il dito contro su chi scrive una brutta verità invece di "fanatastiche cazzate"!!!


fantastiche cazzate tanto piu' inserite miliardi di volte a cazzo di cane ed in maniera avulsa dal contesto delle discussioni e solo per raccontarsi in prima persona....

ma e' roba da chiodi sta fuffa surreale........

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta volevo dire una cosa più sottile:Spesso ci si sofferma sulla modalità di espressione perchè  non  piace il contenuto.....!Quì dentro free, a più di qualcuno non piace sentire cose sconvenienti....e così si prefersce puntare il dito contro su chi scrive una brutta verità invece di "fanatastiche cazzate"!!!


sì a volte ci si arrampica sui vetri alla ricerca di giustificazioni
ma guarda che a volte le giustificazioni ci sono per davvero e comunque il comportamento successivo risulta degno
mica si può pagare per sempre!:smile:


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fantastiche cazzate tanto piu' inserite miliardi di volte a cazzo di cane ed in maniera avulsa dal contesto delle discussioni e solo per raccontarsi in prima persona....
> 
> ma e' roba da chiodi sta fuffa surreale........
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


ci sta anche questo . nella casa delle libertà ci sta la fuffa e ci stai te che la contesti 
perché nella casa delle libertà facciamo quello che cazzo ci pare:singleeye:
ops , sorry mi son lasciata prendere la mano:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma esiste il tasto ignore....usiamolo e fine.
> Per un certo periodo Stermy aveva, secondo me, superato con me i limiti e mi rendevo conto di non essere in grado di passarci sopra. Così l'ho messo in ignore.
> Quando mi sono calmata ho ricominciato a leggere.....


Si so che esiste il tasto ignore, ma a riguardo ho una opinione personale, che è quella simile agli struzzi che, quando si spaventano cacciano la testa giù. Questa comunque è una mia personale opinione, e visto che il tasto ignore è una opzione, io mi avvalgo della facoltà di non usarla  ma ciò non toglie che chiunque posso usare questo tasto.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fantastiche cazzate tanto piu' inserite miliardi di volte a cazzo di cane ed in maniera avulsa dal contesto delle discussioni e solo per raccontarsi in prima persona....
> 
> ma e' roba da chiodi sta fuffa surreale........
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


però senza la fuffa ti annoieresti
a chi scrivi ahahahahahahahahahhaha?


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...un sistema matematico...no?
> Democrazia è una cosa...
> Demagogia un'altra...
> 
> ...


guarda, se la mettiamo sulle antipatie allora non c'è niente da fare e da dire: casa sua fa quello che vuole.ragionando sull'immagine ci sarebbe da vedere se certi messaggi non possano risultare decisamente più deleteri delle risatine sardoniche dello sterminatore .
per me lui, come te , colora il forum.quando non vi sopporto...tu per un motivo, lui per un altro...
 lo dico e festa finita.
io la vivo così


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Marzo 2012)

Putroppo Rabarbaro è un personaggio che nei giri di parole ci sguazza e questo, da un lato, lo mette al riparo dai pigri e dai nemici del dizionario, ma dall'altro, tante volte gli sbiadisce il messaggio.
Vediamo di esprimerci chiaramente.

/rabarbaro mode off

Ma porco zio, quanto cazzoni siamo?
A me che stermi spali tutta la merda possibile su un drogato che vuol cantare al funerale di un povero ragazzo morto fa solo un gran piacere, e se qualcuno lo scambia per uno che offende i defunti sono cazzi suoi se non ha ancora imparato a leggere.
Se poi prende per il culo le troie e i troioni che si sentono dei padreterni per avere un culo che possono ancora dar via gratis o perchè un pompino col culo gli costa solo una cena di pesce e la notte al motel, fa solo bene!
Io spalo merda anche sui becchi se sono così avanti da saper accendere un computer e così indietro da non dare un calcio in culo al cesso che hanno di fianco, figli e soldi permettendo sia chiaro.
Lui è anche un gran signore per questo!
Certo rompe il cazzo quando si incorna per venti pagine col conte per dimostrare che è un immorale o un ignorante o la causa della merda che è diventato il mondo contemporaneo.
Sticazzi! Bastano due post, massimo tre! Poi ti si trita il cazzo!
Io rivorrei pure mari' per quello, certo che se poi si becca apposta ogni tre per due con admin solo per fare la sessantottina mi vien da pensare che se la cerchi proprio!
Ma fanculo, se volete esserci e fate i bravi quel minimo che vi permetta di non farvi sparare dallo sceriffo, ci potete restare tutto il tempo che volete e fare anche i gran cagacazzi!
I cagacazzi ci servono e mi piacciono!
Che senso ha mettersi fuori da tutto?
E poi citare quella troietta di hegel a una platea che droppa toplino dopo tre pagine perchè è troppo difficile?
Sta roba qui la si fa perchè qualche cazzone la colga, e si ha rispetto per quel cazzone, anche se la si pensa in modo diverso!
E diciamolo allora, cazzo, che sta gente qua ci piace perchè forse riesce a capire il motivo per cui ci fa cagare?
Smettiamola di fare gli stronzi, me compreso.
Io li vorrei tutto qua dentro, con la stessa identica testa di cazzo nelle idee e un po' meno di testa di cazzo nei modi!
Ora andare a fare in culo!

/mode rabarbaro on

Per questo apprezzerei vivamente che i toni si placassero affinchè il confronto tra le pur distanti idee e visioni del mondo si potesse sviluppare entro gli ordinati binari della regolamentazione del forum e soprattutto del rispetto reciproco.

Pace e bene.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> fantastiche cazzate tanto piu' inserite miliardi di volte a cazzo di cane ed in maniera avulsa dal contesto delle discussioni e solo per raccontarsi in prima persona....
> 
> ma e' roba da chiodi sta fuffa surreale........
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Un'altra persona modesta, e magari anche rispettosa del prossimo, avrebbe forse scritto così : qua si dicono sempre le solite cose, e spesso in maniera o non giusta o in maniera sgrammaticale ( come faccio io ) e quasi sempre in quello che si scrive trovo che nelle discussioni ci si metta soltanto in prima persona. E magari se ne discute eh  

In questa maniera carissimo stermy non peccheresti di modestia, non ti metteresti al di sopra di tutto .... e soprattutto non scasseresti i gioielli di famiglia come fai sempre.. ops anche a me mi è scappato.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si so che esiste il tasto ignore, ma a riguardo ho una opinione personale, che è quella simile agli struzzi che, quando si spaventano cacciano la testa giù. Questa comunque è una mia personale opinione, e visto che il tasto ignore è una opzione, io mi avvalgo della facoltà di non usarla  ma ciò non toglie che chiunque posso usare questo tasto.


Ma io sono d'accordo con te. 
MA non mi è mai venuta l'idea di far bannare quelli che mi attaccano o non la pensano come me o di fare una lista dei buoni e dei cattivi.
Quello che non amo è la derisione e la maleducazione e visto che poi non sono in grado di non rispondere usando toni pesanti presferisco mettere in ignore così da non cedere alla tentazione.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Putroppo Rabarbaro è un personaggio che nei giri di parole ci sguazza e questo, da un lato, lo mette al riparo dai pigri e dai nemici del dizionario, ma dall'altro, tante volte gli sbiadisce il messaggio.
> Vediamo di esprimerci chiaramente.
> 
> /rabarbaro mode off
> ...


questo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda, se la mettiamo sulle antipatie allora non c'è niente da fare e da dire: casa sua fa quello che vuole.ragionando sull'immagine ci sarebbe da vedere se certi messaggi non possano risultare decisamente più deleteri delle risatine sardoniche dello sterminatore .
> per me lui, come te , colora il forum.quando non vi sopporto...tu per un motivo, lui per un altro...
> lo dico e festa finita.
> io la vivo così


Quotone:up:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Putroppo Rabarbaro è un personaggio che nei giri di parole ci sguazza e questo, da un lato, lo mette al riparo dai pigri e dai nemici del dizionario, ma dall'altro, tante volte gli sbiadisce il messaggio.
> Vediamo di esprimerci chiaramente.
> 
> /rabarbaro mode off
> ...



Giusto quello che dici. 
E probabilmente sai già quello che sto per scriverti.
Qua ci sono persone che entrano in continuazione, persone che vuoi o non vuoi soffrono, chi conosce a stermy può anche o rispondergli o sorvolare, ma quelli che non lo conoscono? Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale a me sta bene lui vada via.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> E probabilmente sai già quello che sto per scriverti.
> Qua ci sono persone che entrano in continuazione, persone che vuoi o non vuoi soffrono, chi conosce a stermy può anche o rispondergli o sorvolare,* ma quelli che non lo conoscono? *Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale a me sta bene lui vada via.


imparano.
guarda che non è il solo a ignorare certi dolori .che facciamo le nominations?


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> E probabilmente sai già quello che sto per scriverti.
> Qua ci sono persone che entrano in continuazione, persone che vuoi o non vuoi soffrono, chi conosce a stermy può anche o rispondergli o sorvolare, ma quelli che non lo conoscono? Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale a me sta bene lui vada via.


non credo che siano i post di un solo utente a condizionare un 3d
e poi chi viene qua ha già letto qua e là, io l'ho fatto, tutti o quasi lo dichiarano


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> E probabilmente sai già quello che sto per scriverti.
> Qua ci sono persone che entrano in continuazione, persone che vuoi o non vuoi soffrono, chi conosce a stermy può anche o rispondergli o sorvolare, ma quelli che non lo conoscono? Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale a me sta bene lui vada via.


Se entri in un forum accetti che ci sia chi ti mette una mano sulla spalla e chi ti sputa in faccia. Imapari a "conoscerli" e poi valuti. Se sulla bilancia sono più quelli che ti sputano in faccia e tu non sei in grado di sostenerli cerchi un altro forum.
Lo ripeto sempre. In questo forum mi hanno massacrato e mi hanno sostenuto. Anche chi mi ha massacrato è riuscito con il tempo ad apprezzare lati del mio carattere. e anche da loro ho imparato tanto.Ho pianto anche per alcuni commenti e ho cercato di difendermi. Stermy è uno di quelli che mi ha considerato una merda e non ha mai fatto lo sfrozo di capirmi perchè lui è intransigente (ed è un suo limite a mio parere) ma questo è quanto.
Ho accettato che se lui sta in un forum dove ci sono merde come me (secondo lui) io posso stare in un forum dove ci sono persone intransigenti e poco umane come lui (secondo me).
Dopodichè su alcune cose che pensa di me io credo che lui abbia ragione (nonglielo dire però) mi spiace soloche il dialogo (non per colpa mia) non sia mai stato possibile.....


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Putroppo Rabarbaro è un personaggio che nei giri di parole ci sguazza e questo, da un lato, lo mette al riparo dai pigri e dai nemici del dizionario, ma dall'altro, tante volte gli sbiadisce il messaggio.
> Vediamo di esprimerci chiaramente.
> 
> /rabarbaro mode off
> ...


Raba', notare che certe riferimenti seppur intramuscolari non passano inosservati, mi riempie di soddisfazione ed attenua leggermente il dolore quotidiano che mi macera nel sacrificio della mia missione....

ahahahahahahah

pero' io ho detto di Hegel solo buffone e venduto tu troietta...non vale...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> imparano.
> guarda che non è il solo a ignorare certi dolori .che facciamo le nominations?


A parte che è una tua opinione, come la mia appunto la mia opinione. 
Nella mia ho proprio scritto anche questo, facciamoli sti nick che danno fastidio, probabilmente questi me compreso magari recepiamo e o c'è ne andiamo o rimaniamo cambiando atteggiamento, cosa che stermy non fa mai quindi eco arrivare l'admin.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con te.
> MA non mi è mai venuta l'idea di far bannare quelli che mi attaccano o non la pensano come me o di fare una lista dei buoni e dei cattivi.
> Quello che non amo è la derisione e la maleducazione e visto che poi non sono in grado di non rispondere usando toni pesanti presferisco mettere in ignore così da non cedere alla tentazione.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ma non state dando  troppa importanza a delle parole scritte?
La gente che arriva se vuole si apre e si becca quel che arriva e non credo che nessuno si suiciderà se uno stermy o chiunque gli darà il calcio in culo o la pacchetta.


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che è una tua opinione, come la mia appunto la mia opinione.
> Nella mia ho proprio scritto anche questo, facciamoli sti nick che danno fastidio, probabilmente questi me compreso magari recepiamo e o c'è ne andiamo o rimaniamo cambiando atteggiamento, cosa che stermy non fa mai quindi eco arrivare l'admin.


Con te l'ho fatto, lo sgagazzamento ignorativo....pur tuttavia continui a fare slalom tra i coglioni....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Farfalla mi ricordo che diedi a Stermy un rubino, perchè mia moglie lesse cose illeggibili che lui scrisse su tuo marito...quella volta strabuzzò gli occhi e disse...ma che schifo...se puoi fai qualcosa!



caro amico cosa ci vuoi fare..stermy non ha niente di meglio da fare che venire qua'a offendere...pero'basta poco..ignoralo mi disse il Capo..e cosi'ho fatto.. quello che scrive lui e qualche altro suo clone lo salto.sempre.


----------



## Elisa- (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto quello che dici.
> E probabilmente sai già quello che sto per scriverti.
> Qua ci sono persone che entrano in continuazione, persone che vuoi o non vuoi soffrono, chi conosce a stermy può anche o rispondergli o sorvolare, ma quelli che non lo conoscono? Ecco uno dei motivi per il quale a me sta bene lui vada via.


Non ho seguito molto...però a forza di escludere gli utenti che non ci sono simpatici, il forum diventa monocorde.
Sarebbe il caso di utilizzare maggiore rispetto e tolleranza reciproci. E' una banalità, ma spesso  trascuriamo proprio ciò che ci pare bamale.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Farfalla mi ricordo che diedi a Stermy un rubino, perchè mia moglie lesse cose illeggibili che lui scrisse su tuo marito...quella volta strabuzzò gli occhi e disse...ma che schifo...se puoi fai qualcosa!


Farfalla è adulta , vaccinata ed intelligente  e ha dimostrato che non ha nessun bisogno del tuo divino intervento.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Non ho seguito molto...però a forza di escludere gli utenti che non ci sono simpatici, il forum diventa monocorde.
> Sarebbe il caso di utilizzare maggiore rispetto e tolleranza reciproci. E' una banalità, ma spesso  trascuriamo proprio ciò che ci pare bamale.


Non direi sai?
Di fatto...hanno preso quota molti ospiti e ci sono sempre nuovi iscritti...

Segno che ora le persone hanno molta meno paura e più fiducia a scrivere qui dentro...

Mi pare che anche molti nuovi si siano inseriti in santa pace...fregandosene altamente delle polemiche ataviche...eh?

Per me sto posto non è mai stato così interessante come ora!

E chi lo amava monocorde che ora si lamenta eh?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti rubinai il post.
> Perchè sono anch'io un marito.
> E non so come si sentirebbe mia moglie a leggere certe cose su di me.
> Non è stato aiuto a farfalla.
> ...


Certo. Abbiamo una stanza piena di piccole ovette clonate di stermy pronte ad essere lanciate nella galassia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Aspettiamo che marciscano per fare più puzza.

Sai, mi pareva che dare del clonato fosse peccato mortale prima!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma stai fornendo per caso delle prove a Skizzofern che parlava di viscidi e falsi?
> 
> ma non ti sforzare....riposati...
> 
> ahahahahahah


strappo alla regola..io al tuo posto qui'non verrei piu'neanche se mi pagassero..ma non hai orgoglio??
io in tutte le situazioni,anche sentimentali,mi pongo un limite..insomma in paradiso a dispetto dei Santi..non ci sto


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti rubinai il post.
> Perchè sono anch'io un marito.
> E non so come si sentirebbe mia moglie a leggere certe cose su di me.
> Non è stato aiuto a farfalla.
> ...


La stessa che mi suscita il 99% dei tuoi interventi


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> La stessa che mi suscita il 99% dei tuoi interventi


Problema tuo...non mio:smile:
Che male ti ho fatto io?


----------



## Elisa- (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non direi sai?
> Di fatto...hanno preso quota molti ospiti e ci sono sempre nuovi iscritti...
> 
> Segno che ora le persone hanno molta meno paura e più fiducia a scrivere qui dentro...
> ...


ecco appunto...non è che la presenza di Stermy impedisca a qualcuno di intervenire ed iscriversi...
io di tanto in tanto leggo ed intevengo e lo faccio a prescindere da lui o da altri.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Farfalla mi ricordo che diedi a Stermy un rubino, perchè mia moglie lesse cose illeggibili che lui scrisse su tuo marito...quella volta strabuzzò gli occhi e disse...ma che schifo...se puoi fai qualcosa!


Mica ho capito sai?


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema tuo...non mio:smile:
> Che male ti ho fatto io?


esattamente come era un problema tuo o di tua moglie leggere stermy.
chi scrive cose che non solo non condivido ma trovo fuori dalla grazia non deve avermi fatto del male..


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Non ho seguito molto.*..però a forza di escludere gli utenti che non ci sono simpatici, il forum diventa monocorde.
> * Sarebbe il caso di utilizzare maggiore rispetto e tolleranza reciproci. E' una banalità, ma spesso  trascuriamo proprio ciò che ci pare bamale.


brava


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica ho capito sai?


Lo immagino.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mica ho capito sai?


sterminatore con te è stato odioso ma hai saputo rispondere tranquillamente


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo immagino.


E allora per favore puoi spiegarmi? Anche perchè non posso più rileggere.....


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore con te è stato odioso ma hai saputo rispondere tranquillamente


Tranquillamente non lo so ma ci ho provato. Ti assicuro che ho avuto momenti in cui l'avrei preso per le spalle e scosso per non dire di peggio...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro amico cosa ci vuoi fare..stermy non ha niente di meglio da fare che venire qua'a offendere...pero'basta poco..ignoralo mi disse il Capo..e cosi'ho fatto.. quello che scrive lui e qualche altro suo clone lo salto.sempre.


sterminatore offende ed insulta le persone , tu ..pure anche se a volte  inconsapevolmente .
in più sbeffeggi cornuti e cornute con grande soddisfazione
nonostante ciò non ti mando in nomination:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore offende ed insulta le persone , tu ..pure anche se a volte inconsapevolmente .
> in più sbeffeggi cornuti e cornute con grande soddisfazione
> nonostante ciò non ti mando in nomination:singleeye:


Minervaaaa..io scherzo mi diverto e bona le'...e poi confesso che a ruoli invertiti saprei benissimo cosa fare,senza chiedere tanti consigli..


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema tuo...non mio:smile:
> Che male ti ho fatto io?


povero....

non lo fate soffrire...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè.......io continuo a pensare che stermi usa dei modo forti come me e a qualcuno fa rodere il culo le cose sconveneinti che afferma......!Io vi dico che con stermi solo di politica non si può discutere,per il resto è uno che non ama farsi coionare.....!Mi vanto di avergli fatto un pò cambiare idea sui pulotti.....ci ho messo parecchio....ma ci son riuscito.....forse.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Minervaaaa..io scherzo mi diverto e bona le'...e poi confesso che a ruoli invertiti saprei benissimo cosa fare,senza chiedere tanti consigli..


capisco bene...ma pure nel tuo ruolo agirei e basta senza tanti sbandieramenti.
chepoi, che poi...tutte chiacchere ma concludi poco


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Lothar*

Lothar di te non condivido nulla....ma cazzo mi sei proprio simpatico.....!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè.......io continuo a pensare che stermi usa dei modo forti come me e a qualcuno fa rodere il culo le cose sconveneinti che afferma......!Io vi dico che con stermi solo di politica non si può discutere,per il resto è uno che non ama farsi coionare.....!Mi vanto di avergli fatto un pò cambiare idea sui pulotti.....ci ho messo parecchio....ma ci son riuscito.....forse.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sì, ora ne pensa peggio


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco bene...ma pure nel tuo ruolo agirei e basta senza tanti sbandieramenti.
> chepoi, che poi...tutte chiacchere ma concludi poco


vedi Minerva vado a momenti,ad esempio ieri invitata a pranzo C,quella giovane, e mi ha detto di no..poi avrei dovuto vedere A,ma mentre entro in macchina chiama e dice non riesco piu'..succede..ma e'il suo bello,non potrei avere una donna che mi dice..tutti i mercoledi alle 9 al motel..sarebbe riduttivo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Minerva vado a momenti,ad esempio ieri invitata a pranzo C,quella giovane, e mi ha detto di no..poi avrei dovuto vedere A,ma mentre entro in macchina chiama e dice non riesco piu'..succede..ma e'il suo bello,non potrei avere una donna che mi dice..tutti i mercoledi alle 9 al motel..sarebbe riduttivo.


ho capito che a te interessa più tutta la parte del corteggiamento rispetto alla copula vera e propria.
ti vuoi mettere alla prova, paura d'invecchiare


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sterminatore con te è stato odioso ma hai saputo rispondere tranquillamente


Ecco forse odioso e' l'aggettivo piu' calzante rispetto ad offensivo o insultante....

Il risvolto psicologico fondamentale e' che istintivamente chi fa le kazzate le percepisce e ci sta male....

per eliminare il disagio mette in atto meccanismi automatici....

tra cui andare alla ricerca SOLO di melodie che evitino di suonare certi tasti....

a certi da' evidentemente fastidio sentirsi dire cose che magari inconsciamente si vogliono negare ad altri invece accelera l'apertura d'ocio...

pero' nell'ottava i tasti so' 12, come se fa?...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Stermy*

Dai non sei solo un pò odiosetto sei pure scassacazzi dai....!!In questo ci assomigliamo!!


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che a te interessa più tutta la parte del corteggiamento rispetto *alla copula vera* e propria.
> ti vuoi mettere alla prova, paura d'invecchiare


 mi sembri il necchi in amici miei:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ecco forse odioso e' l'aggettivo piu' calzante rispetto ad offensivo o insultante....
> 
> Il risvolto psicologico fondamentale e' che istintivamente chi fa le kazzate le percepisce e ci sta male....
> 
> ...


Insomma si finirà per doverti pagare per la mission , odiosa ma necessaria:carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non sei solo un pò odiosetto sei pure scassacazzi dai....!!In questo ci assomigliamo!!


Ma nun se doveveno evidenzia' solo i difetti?

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito che a te interessa più tutta la parte del corteggiamento rispetto alla copula vera e propria.
> ti vuoi mettere alla prova, paura d'invecchiare



piano piano..gli''amori''platonici non fanno per me....solo che A.cerca il corteggiamento oppure mi prende solo in giro l'appurero'molto presto..di sicuro se parte.la storia sara'moltooooo calda....


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> non credo che siano i post di un solo utente a condizionare un 3d
> e poi chi viene qua ha già letto qua e là, io l'ho fatto, tutti o quasi lo dichiarano



Già, sono anche le risposte che si danno dopo. Chi sta dicendo il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Elisa- ha detto:


> Non ho seguito molto...però a forza di escludere gli utenti che non ci sono simpatici, il forum diventa monocorde.
> Sarebbe il caso di utilizzare maggiore rispetto e tolleranza reciproci. E' una banalità, ma spesso  trascuriamo proprio ciò che ci pare bamale.


Ci sono modi e maniere per esprimersi, e chi entra e trova uno come stermy, già ha il suo dolore, e poi deve sopportare le esternazioni sue, che per chi lo conosce sa che tipo di esternazioni ha.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar di te non condivido nulla....ma cazzo mi sei proprio simpatico.....!!


ecco, secondo me questo è un punto importante: se in un forum come questo si trovano traditi, traditori, amanti etc. che risultano simpatici, che è un piacere leggerli, che sanno anche cazzeggiare piacevolmente...alla fine che mi frega di "giudicarli" per quello che hanno raccontato? hanno forse tradito me? sono forse i miei amanti?
può sembrare un discorso cinico, ma l'alternativa sarebbe un forum di utenti divisi per categorie che scrivono tutti allo stesso modo, una noia mortale
è la biodiversità che tiene in piedi i fora, secondo me!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco, secondo me questo è un punto importante: se in un forum come questo si trovano traditi, traditori, amanti etc. che risultano simpatici, che è un piacere leggerli, che sanno anche cazzeggiare piacevolmente...alla fine che mi frega di "giudicarli" per quello che hanno raccontato? hanno forse tradito me? sono forse i miei amanti?
> può sembrare un discorso cinico, ma l'alternativa sarebbe un forum di utenti divisi per categorie che scrivono tutti allo stesso modo, una noia mortale
> è la biodiversità che tiene in piedi i fora, secondo me!


Ma certo! come no! Chi entra qua ed è nuovo scrive la sua, e la scrive mentre il dolore è insopportabile, arriva qualcuno e scrive che la moglie è una troia, e nel contesto del discorso troia volano parole come cornuto cazzo e mi fermo qua che è meglio.

Si si tutto giusto d'altronde mica sono uno che conosce tutti no? devo prima imparare a conoscere i nick ed andare avanti no? 
Ma fatemi il piacereeeeeeeeeee, qua i nick sono persone!! e vorrei vedere a chi dice troia a mia moglie di presenza che fine fa! ma cercate di ragionare!! sappiamo tutti che siamo in un forum! ma mi sa tanto che spesso vi scordate il dolore e la motivazione per la quale siamo qua dentro,
Giusto le opinioni si devono scrivere anche se fanno male, ma certe esternazioni di una persona che si sente al di sopra di tutti e di tutto NO! non esiste ne se sono un vekkio utente ne se sono uno appena entrato.
Perchè se mi accettate che determinate esternazioni sono ammissibbili, me lo copio , e comincio ad insultarvi tutti, e ne momento in cui la cosa non vi aggrada più incollo il tutto all'admin della vostra idea in proposito. 

Ci sono modi e maniere per esporre le proprie idee, e quelle di stermy non possono essere accettate! punto. parere personale eh.
Poi se a voi va bene figuratevi se me la prendo io che mi diverto a rispondere a certi elementi.MA CIò non toglie il male che lui fa con il suo modo di scrivere, e non a me ma sapete a chi.


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo! come no! Chi entra qua ed è nuovo scrive la sua, e la scrive mentre il dolore è insopportabile, arriva qualcuno e scrive che la moglie è una troia, e nel contesto del discorso troia volano parole come cornuto cazzo e mi fermo qua che è meglio.
> 
> Si si tutto giusto d'altronde mica sono uno che conosce tutti no? devo prima imparare a conoscere i nick ed andare avanti no?
> Ma fatemi il piacereeeeeeeeeee, qua i nick sono persone!! e vorrei vedere a chi dice troia a mia moglie di presenza che fine fa! ma cercate di ragionare!! sappiamo tutti che siamo in un forum! ma mi sa tanto che spesso vi scordate il dolore e la motivazione per la quale siamo qua dentro,
> ...


Le doti su te e la tua signora ti sono state elencate e ricordate dopo un bel po' dal tuo esordio (gia' col Nick Claudio e non Ultimo) e dopo il tuo vomito di epiteti a freddo nei miei confronti....su cosa insegnassi ai miei figli, sull'essere cornuto a mia insaputa perche' troppo stronzo da sopportare e varie amenita' che a quattr'occhi serei io curioso di sentirmele dire in diretta...

comunque confidando sulla nota e roboante imparzialita' di admin giovanni, vedrai che mo' riconoscera' il tuo flame e ti mazzuolera' per benino...perche' anche il tuo comportamento in un forum "normale" ti farebbe sbattere il culo su un calcio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo! come no! Chi entra qua ed è nuovo scrive la sua, e la scrive mentre il dolore è insopportabile, arriva qualcuno e scrive che la moglie è una troia, e nel contesto del discorso troia volano parole come cornuto cazzo e mi fermo qua che è meglio.
> 
> Si si tutto giusto d'altronde mica sono uno che conosce tutti no? devo prima imparare a conoscere i nick ed andare avanti no?
> Ma fatemi il piacereeeeeeeeeee, qua i nick sono persone!! *e vorrei vedere a chi dice troia a mia moglie di presenza che fine fa! *ma cercate di ragionare!! sappiamo tutti che siamo in un forum! ma mi sa tanto che spesso vi scordate il dolore e la motivazione per la quale siamo qua dentro,
> ...


Esattamente come vorrei vedere se tu avresti le palle per insultare un estraneo come hai fatto con me, senza una ragione ,dal vivo. Pensa alla tua trave invece che alle pagliuzze, va'.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo*

Non sono d'accordo!!Se tua moglie si è comportata da troia cosa ti si dovrebbe dire?Cosa?Vabbè non è nulla?Cose che succedono?cosa vorresti sentirti dire?Che ha sbandato su un pisello ma è una brava donna?Insomma si è comportata male....uno ti dirà:SI è COMPORTATA MALE!!!La colpa è nostra o e sua???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2012)

*x Sterminator*

Bene. Visto che ora ti sei "convertito" alla comunicazione, forse risponderai anche alle questioni base:

- Se la comunità ti ha affossato, vuol dire che il tono e modo non è gradito e quindi devi accettare la scelta della comunità. Se non lo fai e rientri da "anonimo", scusami tanto, io vedo in te una mancanza di rispetto verso tutti, me compreso.
- Da "anonimo" i tuoi contributi sono peggiorati sotto tutti gli aspetti, soltanto questa discussione lo testimonia N volte.
- Dal momento che sei ufficialmente escluso e non hai voluto chiarire la tua posizione con me in privato, dimostri ulteriore dispetto nei miei confronti e dell'intera comunità.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo!!*Se tua moglie si è comportata da troia* cosa ti si dovrebbe dire?Cosa?Vabbè non è nulla?Cose che succedono?cosa vorresti sentirti dire?Che ha sbandato su un pisello ma è una brava donna?Insomma si è comportata male....uno ti dirà:SI è COMPORTATA MALE!!!La colpa è nostra o e sua???


ma come ti permetti 1
che ne sai 2
lo scopo del forum è il confronto non il giudizio sterile, improprio, azzardato e superficiale 3


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Minerva*

Non mi riferivo alla moglie di ultimo!1!!!!Poi, conosco quello che un utente viene qui e scrive, e se penso che qualcuno si è comportato male perchè non dirlo?2!!!!Giudizi sterili?Son meglio le vostre prese per il culo?Voli pindarici e mondi fantastici....false speranze e verità di convenienza.....dai facciamo gli adulti su!!


----------



## Elisa- (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla moglie di ultimo!1!!!!Poi, conosco quello che un utente viene qui e scrive, e se penso che qualcuno si è comportato male perchè non dirlo?2!!!!Giudizi sterili?Son meglio le vostre prese per il culo?Voli pindarici e mondi fantastici....false speranze e verità di convenienza.....dai facciamo gli adulti su!!


L'unico atteggiamento realmente adulto è quello di esprimere una opinione senza ricorrere nè alla beffa, nè agli insulti.
Mi pare assurdo doverne pure parlare...nella vita privata quando esprimete un giudizio (ammesso che vi venga richiesto) ricorrete alla derisione e alle offese? Non credo...a meno che non abbiate fatto attorno a voi il vuoto.
E pure questa è una banalità...ma evidentemente non c'è niente di più difficile della "banale" educazione.


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Bene. Visto che ora ti sei "convertito" alla comunicazione, forse risponderai anche alle questioni base:
> 
> - Se la comunità ti ha affossato, vuol dire che il tono e modo non è gradito e quindi devi accettare la scelta della comunità. Se non lo fai e rientri da "anonimo", scusami tanto, io vedo in te una mancanza di rispetto verso tutti, me compreso.
> - Da "anonimo" i tuoi contributi sono peggiorati sotto tutti gli aspetti, soltanto questa discussione lo testimonia N volte.
> - Dal momento che sei ufficialmente escluso e non hai voluto chiarire la tua posizione con me in privato, dimostri ulteriore dispetto nei miei confronti e dell'intera comunità.


ue' rispettiamo la cronologia:

a: praticamente solo il tuo amichetto m'ha affossato con le disapprovazioni a nastro date anche se scrivevo solo che a milano pioveva o splendeva il sole, grazie ad un sistema demenziale che poi hai ritenuto correggere perche' riconosciuto sballato, per limitare l'uso, anzi l'abuso ripetuto a breve;

b: m'hai bannato perche' non hai capito un cazzo sul discorso di Simoncelli su cui ti ripeto avevi ammesso che forse avevi tu frainteso e nel caso avresti fatto marcia indietro....io te l'ho rispiegato in chiaro due o tre volte...altri che hanno capito benissimo i discorsi con Rabarbaro che l'ha rimarcato ancora oggi in un suo post qua erano pure intervenuti, ma tu nein...

c: io non accetto l'esclusione per merito dello sbattimento frenetico del tuo amichetto pigia/pigia ed anche perche' non lo hai mai sanzionato per la scorrettezza che usa sempre ma anzi sempre coperto e connivente, sanzioni che in tutti i fora normali si comminano a tutti i partecipanti delle diatribe;

percio' se in chiaro t'ho espresso ripetutamente il mio pensiero per chiarimento e tu te ne sei sbattuto, da me che vai cercando?

mo' se hai corretto le diottrie, il comportamento di Claudio/Ultimo non e' flame?...nun sta provocando alla cazzo aspettando un fallo di reazione o  se dorme alla grande in quel di Felsinea?...

ahahahahahahah

comunque per inciso, io le tue minacce le trovo inqualificabili visto anche il VOSTRO comportamento ampiamente documentato e t'assicuro pure senza efficacia per l'effetto che tieni te nella capoccia...

la medicina amara e' anche il tuo amichetto che la deve bere...


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Derisione e offese*

A me non sembra di deridere e offendere....e conosco la banale educazione!!!!Posso esser brusco...e duro , preferisco così....che adulare e prendere per i fondelli come ogni tanto accade qui dentro!!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

spiace ma la comunità  non ha mai affossato nessuno e se il sistema regala insensatamente troppo potere a chi lavora in modo di accumularlo qualcosa andrebbe modificato,
tutto ...ovviamente per me


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spiace ma la comunità  non ha mai affossato nessuno e se il sistema regala insensatamente troppo potere a chi lavora in modo di accumularlo qualcosa andrebbe modificato,
> tutto ...ovviamente per me


Anche per me


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Posso*

Posso sapere cosa significa che questo sistema regalo troppo potere a chi lavoro per accumularlo????A me sembra assurdo....son congetture?cosa c'è di vero?No perchè io non approvo mai nessuno..e non mi interessa farlo....!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche per me


che l'admin si prenda la responsabilità di bannare chi gli sta antipatico
ohi:racchia:addio


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Bè*

Bè permettetemi !Giovanni non m ha mai dato l'idea di bannare o tentar di bannare per antipatia....e mi sarebbe piaciuto che,chi oggi palesa vistosamente questo dissenso l'avesse fatto quando c'era fedifrago a rompere il cazzo a me e qaulcun'altro....invece il nulla....questo è quello che io chiamo:COMPORTAMENTO AMBIGUO....!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso sapere cosa significa che questo sistema regalo troppo potere a chi lavoro per accumularlo????A me sembra assurdo....son congetture?cosa c'è di vero?No perchè io non approvo mai nessuno..e non mi interessa farlo....!!


Ma l'ha anche ammesso nei messaggi che era tutto organizzato.....

ahahahahahah

c'e un vecchio tread....i giochini etcetc...


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma l'ha anche ammesso nei messaggi che era tutto organizzato.....
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> c'e un vecchio tread....i giochini etcetc...


 cioè??


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè permettetemi !Giovanni non m ha mai dato l'idea di bannare o tentar di bannare per antipatia....e mi sarebbe piaciuto che,chi oggi palesa vistosamente questo dissenso l'avesse fatto quando c'era fedifrago a rompere il cazzo a me e qaulcun'altro....invece il nulla....questo è quello che io chiamo:COMPORTAMENTO AMBIGUO....!!!!!


rsetto:viva il pupazzetto. quando ritorna il caro fedy?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè permettetemi !Giovanni non m ha mai dato l'idea di bannare o tentar di bannare per antipatia....e mi sarebbe piaciuto che,chi oggi palesa vistosamente questo dissenso l'avesse fatto quando c'era fedifrago a rompere il cazzo a me e qaulcun'altro....invece il nulla....questo è quello che io chiamo:COMPORTAMENTO AMBIGUO....!!!!!



io non c'ero


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> L'intento infatti e' solo ed esclusivamente quello di fornire un'altra prospettiva....


No, tu non fornisci nessuna altra prospettiva, semmai i tuoi commenti ricordano quelli che ti aspetti fuori dal bar dello sport....(tutte troie, tutti cornuti...ect,ect), Senza dimenticare che nel mio caso hai anche insinuato il falso.
Io penso che nel forum devi restare perchè come in ogni corte che si rispetti serve la figura del buffone di turno.
ci fà riflettere su quanta gente stupida esiste al mondo.
Lo ripeto di nuovo, la tua acredine fà rima con il tuo vero tormento, sei fermo alla fase della "negazione di sè", per cui tutto è schifo, tutte sono troie, tutto è immorale. Il giusto è solo nella tua testa. Non vuoi più soffrire e pensi di cavartela così.
Mario


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> Non vuoi più soffrire e pensi di cavartela così.
> Mario


Ti metto una tessera importante per il mosaico....io non sono ne' e ne'...percio'...

comunque la fedelta' intesa come valore da rivalutare e' in forte aumento a significare che sono in tanti e non solo Stermy a rendersi conto dello svacco ormai intollerabile....

comunque poi per quanto ti riguarda ti avevo ritenuto artefice del teatrino con quella che di notte smaniava per il "vostro" Michele....che poi si e' presentato annunciando al volgo che gli riesce il tiro per giorni interi e settimane...

succedono cose strane ed io faccio solo il contabile...

ahahahah


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ti metto una tessera importante per il mosaico....io non sono ne' e ne'...percio'...
> 
> comunque la fedelta' intesa come valore da rivalutare e' in forte aumento a significare che sono in tanti e non solo Stermy a rendersi conto dello svacco ormai intollerabile....
> 
> ...


vedo che la storia ti è rimasta impressa.
Michele non ha mai risposto. Quella risposta è si un Fake ma tu naturalmente non ti sei neanche preoccupato di sincerartene. Sempre meglio pensare il peggio nella vita.Vero?


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> vedo che la storia ti è rimasta impressa.
> Michele non ha mai risposto. Quella risposta è si un Fake ma tu naturalmente non ti sei neanche preoccupato di sincerartene. Sempre meglio pensare il peggio nella vita.Vero?


A Mario, abbi pazienza....

casualmente una utente non registrata apre un tread sbandierando che sto Michele e' l'uomo della sua vita che ama solo lui e bla bla bla....

poi dopo un po' il tread sparisce ed il caro Giovanni admin, grand Uff... non ha mai chiarito come un non registrato possa cancellarsi il tread....boh?

poi poco dopo arrivi anche tu co' sto Michele e poi arriva lui e tu pretendi che ci si intorcini la nostra neuro per seguirvi?

io in casi simili mi sento sottoposto ad un esperimento, ma chissene...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Le doti su te e la tua signora ti sono state elencate e ricordate dopo un bel po' dal tuo esordio (gia' col Nick Claudio e non Ultimo) e dopo il tuo vomito di epiteti a freddo nei miei confronti....su cosa insegnassi ai miei figli, sull'essere cornuto a mia insaputa perche' troppo stronzo da sopportare e varie amenita' che a quattr'occhi serei io curioso di sentirmele dire in diretta...
> 
> comunque confidando sulla nota e roboante imparzialita' di admin giovanni, vedrai che mo' riconoscera' il tuo flame e ti mazzuolera' per benino...perche' anche il tuo comportamento in un forum "normale" ti farebbe sbattere il culo su un calcio...
> 
> ahahahahahah


No carissimo! le "doti" mie e di mia moglie che, stai sottilmente sottolineando sono state fatte se ricordo bene entro una settimana dalla mia entrata in questo forum.
Quello che hai scritto dopo sugli epiteti miei ne tuoi confronti, sono soltanto una conferma al fatto che, sono riuscito a farti bruciare il culo, e questo sai perchè? perchè ho anni di chat dietro le spalle, e questa mia esperienza mi ha coperto dalle solite, continue etc stronzate che "persone" come te scrivono.
Se l'admin dovesse riprendermi caro stermy, avrei le palle di prendermi le mie responsabilità, al contrario tuo che palle non hai ma che continui imperterrito a farti forte di essere dietro uno schermo, schermo che ti fa apparire soltanto un nick, e talmente è basso il concetto che hai di te stesso che probabilmente sia qua che nella realtà non te ne frega una mazza di sbattere la faccia al muro.

P.S. Io i calci me li prendo se capisco che li merito, tu non riesci a capire invece che i calci che ricevi servono a farti capire e crescere, perchè sei Dio sceso in cielo.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A Mario, abbi pazienza....
> 
> casualmente una utente non registrata apre un tread sbandierando che sto Michele e' l'uomo della sua vita che ama solo lui e bla bla bla....
> 
> ...


ma scusa, a te che ti frega?
se non t'interessa non rispondere.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Esattamente come vorrei vedere se tu avresti le palle per insultare un estraneo come hai fatto con me, senza una ragione ,dal vivo. Pensa alla tua trave invece che alle pagliuzze, va'.


Semplice come risposta sai, sei tale e quale a lui un emerito cretino che, si prende forza dallo scontro e spalleggia stermy andandomi contro.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo!!Se tua moglie si è comportata da troia cosa ti si dovrebbe dire?Cosa?Vabbè non è nulla?Cose che succedono?cosa vorresti sentirti dire?Che ha sbandato su un pisello ma è una brava donna?Insomma si è comportata male....uno ti dirà:SI è COMPORTATA MALE!!!La colpa è nostra o e sua???



La cosa che, a quanto pare nemmeno tu capisci è che ci sono modi e maniere per dire o scrivere le cose. 

E la seconda cosa che, non riesci a capire è che, personalmente so di essere un forum, e me ne frego e strafrego se tu o stermy o altri usate certe maniere per esprimervi, vuoi un esempio? per me mia moglie non è una troia, è una donna che ha sbagliato e nell'attimo stesso in cui ha sbagliato se ne è resa conto, pensa invece alla tua di moglie che, sono sicuro che non sarà come la mia , ma una vera troia se ti tradisce  e la si che abbiamo un comportamento strano eh.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Semplice come risposta sai, sei tale e quale a lui un emerito cretino che, si prende forza dallo scontro e spalleggia stermy andandomi contro.


ma tu sei fuori di testa!!
sei tu che non fai che affossarmi le sacche ad ogni mio post! Io non ti cagherei di striscio se no, perchè sei noioso, infantile, poco intelligente  e  decisamente poco interessante. 
E continui ad insultare a km di distanza. Che eroe!!
Torna alle tue chat e non rompermi più i coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma tu sei fuori di testa!!
> sei tu che non fai che affossarmi le sacche ad ogni mio post! Io non ti cagherei di striscio se no, perchè sei noioso, infantile, poco intelligente  e  decisamente poco interessante.
> E continui ad insultare a km di distanza. Che eroe!!
> Torna alle tue chat e non rompermi più i coglioni.


Cucciolotto, ti ho scritto chiaramente che, ogni volta che sbagli, sarò la a riprenderti e questo perchè ho una opinione su di te, magari sbaglio , magari non dovrei averne di queste opinioni, ma una cosa è certa, ti rispondo a rima sempre ed ogni volta che usi epiteti, e che quando scrivi scemenze non a me ma a chicchessià sarò la a farlo notare.
Che poi tu spalleggi stermy, e che poi tu vai contro il conte senza motivi questa è soltanto una realtà.

Mi dispiace per i tuoi coglioni, ho provato a romperteli ma mai trovati 

At salut , scrivi che poi leggo ri at salut.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, ti ho scritto chiaramente che, ogni volta che sbagli, sarò la a riprenderti e questo perchè ho una opinione su di te, magari sbaglio , magari non dovrei averne di queste opinioni, ma una cosa è certa, ti rispondo a rima sempre ed ogni volta che usi epiteti, e che quando scrivi scemenze non a me ma a chicchessià sarò la a farlo notare.
> Che poi tu spalleggi stermy, e che poi tu vai contro il conte senza motivi questa è soltanto una realtà.
> 
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi coglioni, ho provato a romperteli ma mai trovati
> ...


Effettivamente si vede che hai frequentato per anni le chat:carneval::carneval::carneval:

bravo riprendimi sempre che a volte mi distraggo


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No carissimo! le "doti" mie e di mia moglie che, stai sottilmente sottolineando sono state fatte se ricordo bene entro una settimana dalla mia entrata in questo forum.
> Quello che hai scritto dopo sugli epiteti miei ne tuoi confronti, sono soltanto una conferma al fatto che, sono riuscito a farti bruciare il culo, e questo sai perchè? perchè ho anni di chat dietro le spalle, e questa mia esperienza mi ha coperto dalle solite, continue etc stronzate che "persone" come te scrivono.
> Se l'admin dovesse riprendermi caro stermy, avrei le palle di prendermi le mie responsabilità, al contrario tuo che palle non hai ma che continui imperterrito a farti forte di essere dietro uno schermo, schermo che ti fa apparire soltanto un nick, e talmente è basso il concetto che hai di te stesso che probabilmente sia qua che nella realtà non te ne frega una mazza di sbattere la faccia al muro.
> 
> P.S. Io i calci me li prendo se capisco che li merito, tu non riesci a capire invece che i calci che ricevi servono a farti capire e crescere, perchè sei Dio sceso in cielo.



si' vabbe' ciao e vedi di chiudere con le chat....

girano brutti tipi...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Effettivamente si vede che hai frequentato per anni le chat:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Già, perchè qualcosa in contrario per chi frequenta le chat signore?
mi ricordo una tua esternazione simile, dove erano i gay quella volta che hai offeso, stavolta invece chi chatta evè ? 

Sei semplicemente un emerito cretino.


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' vabbe' ciao e vedi di chiudere con le chat....
> 
> girano brutti tipi...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Dai che se vuoi crescere un po' ti servono i calci


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, perchè qualcosa in contrario per chi frequenta le chat signore?
> mi ricordo una tua esternazione simile, dove erano i gay quella volta che hai offeso, stavolta invece chi chatta evè ?
> *
> Sei semplicemente un emerito cretino*.


basta ti prego. Mi fai del male così


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> ma scusa, a te che ti frega?
> se non t'interessa non rispondere.


Ma scusa, ad un piatto cosi' ricco ed articolato, manco na puntatina ce fai?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente un emerito cretino.


Ma sbatti anche il piedino per terra quando lo dici?

ahahahahahahah

il destro o il sinistro?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Don chisciotte e sancho panza.. crikke e crokke e maniki ki ciaski


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma scusa, ad un piatto cosi' ricco ed articolato, manco na puntatina ce fai?
> 
> ahahahah


... ma lo vedi che non hai più cartuccie. oramai spari a salve. Non te ne frega niente eppure il piatto è ricco e articolato?
ma non eri quello de "..manco ho letto perchè me basta er titolo".... "aspetta nuja faccio... ect,ect".
Ti rimane difficile ammettere che hai preso una grossa cantonata?
perchè invece non ci spieghi, e se lo hai già fatto potresti a grandi linee ripeterlo, perchè frequenti questo forum? quale è la tua storia e  cosa ti spinge a cercare argomenti tanto immorali e beceri? Se fossi in pace con te stesso frequenteresti un forum di giardinaggio o simili. Non è che le argomentazioni ti interessano per causa persa, e dietro tanto moralismo c'è ben altro? basta un laureando in psicologia per capire la tua elementare personalità...


----------



## exStermy (16 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... ma lo vedi che non hai più cartuccie. oramai spari a salve. Non te ne frega niente eppure il piatto è ricco e articolato?
> ma non eri quello de "..manco ho letto perchè me basta er titolo".... "aspetta nuja faccio... ect,ect".
> Ti rimane difficile ammettere che hai preso una grossa cantonata?
> perchè invece non ci spieghi, e se lo hai già fatto potresti a grandi linee ripeterlo, perchè frequenti questo forum? quale è la tua storia e  cosa ti spinge a cercare argomenti tanto immorali e beceri? Se fossi in pace con te stesso frequenteresti un forum di giardinaggio o simili. Non è che le argomentazioni ti interessano per causa persa, e dietro tanto moralismo c'è ben altro? basta un laureando in psicologia per capire la tua elementare personalità...


ma perche' tu lo sei?....del settore, intendo?

se nel caso direi che il vecchio detto che in casa del calzolaio si va con le scarpe sfondate conferma la saggezza popolare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' rispettiamo la cronologia:
> 
> a: praticamente solo il tuo amichetto m'ha affossato con le disapprovazioni a nastro date anche se scrivevo solo che a milano pioveva o splendeva il sole, grazie ad un sistema demenziale che poi hai ritenuto correggere perche' riconosciuto sballato, per limitare l'uso, anzi l'abuso ripetuto a breve;
> 
> ...


a) Non è vero. Anch'io ho pigiato il rosso, dove hai perso il controllo. Molti altri l'hanno fatto. Il tuo collaboratore segreto invece ti ha approvato a tutto gas perché tu potessi insultare gratuitamente gli altri. Di questo non ti ricordi, vero? Dall'altra parte non avevi molto da perdere. Non ti sei mai sforzato di essere chiaro. Non volevi essere compreso. E così non avevi abbastanza ciccia per sostenere l'andazzo della lingua troppo sciolta.

b) Non ho capito un cazzo, ma non hai fatto nulla per farmelo capire. Anzi, ti sei divertito con Mari' creando molti diversivi, che alla fine mi hanno mandato in tilt. Non mi vergogno dire che ho sbagliato. Ma non mi vergogno nemmeno aver percepito che qualcosa non andava. Sebbene il movente era errato, il ban era giusto. A tutte e due. Perché tu hai giocato sulle mie spalle e ti sei divertito fin quando durava il gioco. Non negare. Con Mari' mi sono chiarito, con te no.

c) Se la macchina dice che sei stato cattivo allora lo sei stato. Punto. Non succede nulla per puro caso. Ognuno è giudicato in base al suo operato, in tempo reale, in forma anonima e da molti. Ma visto che non sei così convinto, forse ti devo rinfrescare la memoria. Eravate voi due, tu e Mari' a provare come ingannare il sistema, ma non ha funzionato per via di un errore nel programma. Che poi ho corretto. Successivamente si è incazzata Mari' con me, perché non ho messo il ditino, e tu da bravo onnipotente dio nei cieli, ti sei autorizzato a ignorare il ban in culo a me, ma soprattutto *in culo a tutti*. Ed è *questo *che non va bene. Non è la cascata di ciliegi e non è il modo di comunicare, ma la non accettazione della scelta della comunità che ti rende odioso e indegno di tornare.


In altre parole, non hai il diritto di visitare questo forum e parteciparvi, fin quando non accetti la moderazione del forum. Se continui a farlo, troverò le tue spoglie, con i mezzi che mi sono dati. Tu continua insultare. Fai come vuoi. Ma la mia crociata va avanti. Tu hai questa piccolissima chance di ritirarti. Non lo fai? Problema tuo!


----------



## Spider (17 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' tu lo sei?....del settore, intendo?
> 
> se nel caso direi che il vecchio detto che in casa del calzolaio si va con le scarpe sfondate conferma la saggezza popolare...


Io mi occupo di architettura e non sono del settore come dici tu.
...non rispondendo alla mie domande, confermi tacitamente quanto si può immaginare di te e della tua misera vita.
Deve essere stato un dolore molto, molto profondo il tuo e ancora brucia.
ma lo sai che mi fai sempre più pena?
A te i detti popolari vanno a pennello, vivi di quelli e con quelli provi a ragionare, altro che Galimberti. Scommetto che ti sono congeniali anche " non c'è più il tempo di una volta", "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio", e "sono finite le mezze stagioni".

Benedetta primavera, ma dove sei finita?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> Io mi occupo di architettura e non sono del settore come dici tu.
> ...non rispondendo alla mie domande, confermi tacitamente quanto si può immaginare di te e della tua misera vita.
> Deve essere stato un dolore molto, molto profondo il tuo e ancora brucia.
> ma lo sai che mi fai sempre più pena?
> ...


Non ti risponde perchè non può rispondere, difficilmente stermy risponde, e quando lo fa lo fa sempre con uno scopo," il suo" Comunque lo hai toccato sul vivo, come è successo una volta a me  
Tranquillo stermy non questo uno spalleggiare come fa lo skizzofrenico, ma è soltanto un dato di fatto. Ah! non è nemmeno provocazione voluta o cercata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' rispettiamo la cronologia:
> 
> a: praticamente solo il tuo amichetto m'ha affossato con le disapprovazioni a nastro date anche se scrivevo solo che a milano pioveva o splendeva il sole, grazie ad un sistema demenziale che poi hai ritenuto correggere perche' riconosciuto sballato, per limitare l'uso, anzi l'abuso ripetuto a breve;
> 
> ...


direi che non si può rinunciare a un utente così preciso


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo! come no! Chi entra qua ed è nuovo scrive la sua, e la scrive mentre il dolore è insopportabile, arriva qualcuno e scrive che la moglie è una troia, e nel contesto del discorso troia volano parole come cornuto cazzo e mi fermo qua che è meglio.
> 
> Si si tutto giusto d'altronde mica sono uno che conosce tutti no? devo prima imparare a conoscere i nick ed andare avanti no?
> Ma fatemi il piacereeeeeeeeeee, qua i nick sono persone!! e vorrei vedere a chi dice troia a mia moglie di presenza che fine fa! ma cercate di ragionare!! sappiamo tutti che siamo in un forum! ma mi sa tanto che spesso vi scordate il dolore e la motivazione per la quale siamo qua dentro,
> ...




ma dai, però da come la metti giù tu questo posto sembra un Ufficio Reclami Amori Andati A Male, dove si viene, si presenta la propria pratica e si va via con le risposte!
non è così, poichè gli utenti, una volta esposta la propria storia (chi lo fa), spesso si fermano e partecipano alle altre discussioni, perchè, evidentemente, trovano (non tutti, certo) un ambiante che li soddisfa, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie; il segreto è, secondo me, non farsi coinvolgere dalle antipatie, c'è anche la funzione apposita!

molto gentile a darmi del voi, ma vorrei che tenessi presente che io parlo per me, a scanso di equivoci
e non so proprio a chi fa male ex Stermy


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Marzo 2012)

caro/a free,
sterminator è da anni che fa del male e a più persone con i suoi insulti e persecuzioni.
Admin ha deciso ora di fare qualcosa perchè ora il forum è diverso.
Non ti devi basare solamente su cosa ha fatto da quando ci sei tu, relativamente nuovo, ma storicamente cosa ha fatto.

Concordo con l'admin che è ora di finirla con il subire sopprusi senza reagire. 

la prossima in via teorica, mia opinione personale, potrebbe essere marì se non la pianta e poi segue oscuro. Vedi te.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, però da come la metti giù tu questo posto sembra un Ufficio Reclami Amori Andati A Male, dove si viene, si presenta la propria pratica e si va via con le risposte!
> non è così, poichè gli utenti, una volta esposta la propria storia (chi lo fa), spesso si fermano e partecipano alle altre discussioni, perchè, evidentemente, trovano (non tutti, certo) un ambiante che li soddisfa, al di là delle simpatie o antipatie; il segreto è, secondo me, non farsi coinvolgere dalle antipatie, c'è anche la funzione apposita!
> 
> molto gentile a darmi del voi, ma vorrei che tenessi presente che io parlo per me, a scanso di equivoci
> e non so proprio a chi fa male ex Stermy


free, come scritto tante volte, in un forum in una chat in qualsiasi posto dove esiste un computer, i nick che stanno dietro esso sono persone, ed è mia abitudine sempre pensare questo, e cercare di comportarmi nella stessa identica maniera nella quale mi comporterei nel reale ed a quattro occhi. E so che questo è difficile farlo, perchè non esiste espressione o sorriso e movimenti che si possono vedere, ma se nel contesto ci metti anche esternazioni finalizzate soltanto a ferire per il semplice gusto di farlo, bhe a me questo non va bene. E soprattutto in un forum dove dovrebbe coesistere quello metodologia dove ognuno di noi non dovrebbe mai scordarsi, cioè il tradimento. cioè il dolore, cioè tutto quello che vuoi e che è atto soltanto a discutere e confrontarsi, permetti tu che, io posso accettare una tua opinione magari colorita e contraria alla mia; ma che non posso accettare volgarità ed esternazioni atte esclusivamente soltanto a ferire? 
Esistono dei club privati dove entra o rimane soltanto chi ha quelle capacità o richieste che il club vuole, forse a me piacerebbe tutto questo, ma visto che questo non è possibile io dico la mia opinione a riguardo. 
Che poi qua in questo forum esista il ban, e che esista o per pigiata  di non so che o che esistano altri modi per bannare, sta di fatto soltanto una semplice cosa! l'admin ha buttato fuori stermy e mari, ora dimmi tu una cosa free se tu butti fuori da casa tua qualcuno, a parere tuo questo qualcuno dovrebbe avere la decenza di andarsene visto che la casa è tua ? posso capire che questo qualcuno inizialmente dica la sua, ma dopo deve andarsene.


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2012)

rispetto le vostre opinioni, ma mi permetto di farvi notare che vi riferite sempre al ban e non anche alla funzione ignora, che esiste e può essere usata, ed anche ad altre funzioni, tipo la cancellazione dei messaggi
ma ammetto di essere piuttosto allergica al potere e alla censura, non mi chiamo free a caso

anch'io, quando ho raccontato la mia storia, ho ricevuto risposte che mi hanno ferita o fuori luogo, proprio in un momento in cui non sapevo che fare...ma una cosa l'avevo fatta: avevo scritto in un forum pubblico e ne avevo  accettato le conseguenze
anzi, dirò di più, inizialmente volevo scrivere a cuori allo specchio di Massimo Gramellini su La Stampa, quotidiano che leggo sempre, ma poi ho cambiato idea proprio perchè ho preferito un confronto più vasto, se così si può dire
per questi motivi mi parrebbe poco corretto poi dire: ah, ma questo commento mi sta bene e quest'altro no


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> rispetto le vostre opinioni, ma mi permetto di farvi notare che vi riferite sempre al ban e non anche alla funzione ignora, che esiste e può essere usata, ed anche ad altre funzioni, tipo la cancellazione dei messaggi
> ma ammetto di essere piuttosto allergica al potere e alla censura, non mi chiamo free a caso
> 
> anch'io, quando ho raccontato la mia storia, ho ricevuto risposte che mi hanno ferita o fuori luogo, proprio in un momento in cui non sapevo che fare...ma una cosa l'avevo fatta: avevo scritto in un forum pubblico e ne avevo  accettato le conseguenze
> ...


Anche io rispetto le opinioni, come sono sicuro che tutti rispettano le opinioni qua, tranne qualcuno, e non facciamo i nick che già siamo "nel loro thread" 
Quindi mi stai dicendo che, è giusto che tu entri e qualcuno offenda gratuitamente? che qualcuno senza darti risposte alla tua domanda offenda? Qua siamo persone adulte e vaccinate, e sappiamo come qua come nella realtà ci stanno persone che allontaneremo immediatamente appena ci accorgiamo del loro modo di esprimersi e comportarsi, e stermy è a parere mio una di quelle persone da allontanare immediatamente. 
Tutti noi entriamo sapendo di entrare in un forum, e tutti noi qua ci aspettiamo un confronto, e tutti noi o quasi entriamo con il dolore dentro cercando risposte, e magari dopo cercando di aiutare, invece troviamo persone come stermy, quindi ribadisco tutto quello che ho scritto fino ad adesso, ci sono modi e metodi per porsi.


Mi trovo a passeggio con mio figlio, incontro degli amici, mi fermo, e parliamo, tra questi amici uno non lo conosco, lo presentano e assieme a questo sconosciuto si continua il dialogo, questo comincia a dire cazzo, tua moglie è una troia, e si pone come un Dio, vorrei vedere te, me e tutti gli altri cosa farebbero. 
Io ho l'impressione netta, che anche qua, in questo forum, si stia creando quel circolo vizioso dove, il virtuale viene accettato sotto ogni sua forma, e la realtà allontanata a proprio piacimento.


----------



## exStermy (17 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> a) Non è vero. Anch'io ho pigiato il rosso, dove hai perso il controllo. Molti altri l'hanno fatto. Il tuo collaboratore segreto invece ti ha approvato a tutto gas perché tu potessi insultare gratuitamente gli altri. Di questo non ti ricordi, vero? Dall'altra parte non avevi molto da perdere. Non ti sei mai sforzato di essere chiaro. Non volevi essere compreso. E così non avevi abbastanza ciccia per sostenere l'andazzo della lingua troppo sciolta.
> 
> b) Non ho capito un cazzo, ma non hai fatto nulla per farmelo capire. Anzi, ti sei divertito con Mari' creando molti diversivi, che alla fine mi hanno mandato in tilt. Non mi vergogno dire che ho sbagliato. Ma non mi vergogno nemmeno aver percepito che qualcosa non andava. Sebbene il movente era errato, il ban era giusto. A tutte e due. Perché tu hai giocato sulle mie spalle e ti sei divertito fin quando durava il gioco. Non negare. Con Mari' mi sono chiarito, con te no.
> 
> ...


CVD

Ammetti adesso di non aver capito un cazzo sull'avermi fatto scattare il ban pero' la tua retromarcia annunciata non l'hai mai eseguita e per giustificare il tuo atto lo infarcisci di cazzate autogiustificative....

tu credi che io a 55 anni me faccio pija' pe' culo cosi' da te?

ahahahahahahahah

tu che ti sciacqui tanto la bocca di trasparenza e correttezza a difesa della comunita', ma com'e' che i poltergeist che si verificano rimangono inspiegabili?

KrautAdmin com'e' che l'altra notte una entita' spiritica era a conoscenza ben prima che Mario avrebbe postato su sto Michele, tanto da aprire un tread da non registrata per poi richiuderlo, cosa che io ho provato e mi rimane impossibile fare?

com'e stu fatt?

Tu a difesa della comunita' dovresti pubblicare gli IP cosi' la comunita' scoprirebbe che il 90% del traffico e' generato sempre dagli stessi e che da qua so' piu' quelli che se ne vanno che quelli che arrivano, visto che so' fake...

a te sicuramente avra' fatto piacere il movimento che ti generavo qua perche' il movimento ti e' retribuito e ti avra' dato al cazzo che parimenti non te l'ho replicato in quell'altro forum che e' praticamente morto, come questo del resto, tolte le storie del cazzo inventate e fasulle...

ahahahahahahahah

allora prima del saluto finale lo spieghi a me ma principalmente alla comunita', visto che ti sta tanto a cu...oere, caro KrautAdmin CHE CAZZO COMBINI DIETRO LE QUINTE?


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche io rispetto le opinioni, come sono sicuro che tutti rispettano le opinioni qua, tranne qualcuno, e non facciamo i nick che già siamo "nel loro thread"
> *Quindi mi stai dicendo che, è giusto che tu entri e qualcuno offenda gratuitamente? che qualcuno senza darti risposte alla tua domanda offenda? *Qua siamo persone adulte e vaccinate, e sappiamo come qua come nella realtà ci stanno persone che allontaneremo immediatamente appena ci accorgiamo del loro modo di esprimersi e comportarsi, e stermy è a parere mio una di quelle persone da allontanare immediatamente.
> Tutti noi entriamo sapendo di entrare in un forum, e tutti noi qua ci aspettiamo un confronto, e tutti noi o quasi entriamo con il dolore dentro cercando risposte, e magari dopo cercando di aiutare, invece troviamo persone come stermy, quindi ribadisco tutto quello che ho scritto fino ad adesso, ci sono modi e metodi per porsi.
> 
> ...



no, non ti sto dicendo che è giusto, ti sto dicendo che è un rischio
l'anonimato può indurre alcuni ad esagerare, purtroppo è così, ma allora basta non mettersi a disquisire con anonimi nei fora, mica è obbligatorio! o semplicemente ignorare, perchè no?
per questo motivo l'es. che hai riportato, a passeggio con i figli nella virta reale, non è calzante, secondo me!


----------



## free (17 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> Ammetti adesso di non aver capito un cazzo sull'avermi fatto scattare il ban pero' la tua retromarcia annunciata non l'hai mai eseguita e per giustificare il tuo atto lo infarcisci di cazzate autogiustificative....
> 
> ...



secondo me no, per un motivo molto semplice: non sarebbe difficile accorgersi se a scrivere sono gli stessi 4 gatti con nick diversi, dallo stile, dall'uso della punteggiatura, dal lessico etc. etc.
e io non sono una faina!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> rispetto le vostre opinioni, ma mi permetto di farvi notare che vi riferite sempre al ban e non anche alla funzione ignora, che esiste e può essere usata, ed anche ad altre funzioni, tipo la cancellazione dei messaggi
> ma ammetto di essere piuttosto allergica al potere e alla censura, non mi chiamo free a caso
> 
> anch'io, quando ho raccontato la mia storia, ho ricevuto risposte che mi hanno ferita o fuori luogo, proprio in un momento in cui non sapevo che fare...ma una cosa l'avevo fatta: avevo scritto in un forum pubblico e ne avevo  accettato le conseguenze
> ...


Quoto e approvo se riesco


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, non ti sto dicendo che è giusto, ti sto dicendo che è un rischio
> l'anonimato può indurre alcuni ad esagerare, purtroppo è così, ma allora basta non mettersi a disquisire con anonimi nei fora, mica è obbligatorio! o semplicemente ignorare, perchè no?
> per questo motivo l'es. che hai riportato, a passeggio con i figli nella virta reale, non è calzante, secondo me!


Dici che non mi stai dicendo che è giusto, ma che è un rischio, bhe questo rischio io per quello che posso voglio farlo non correre a chi entrerà nel forum. 
Come te, non ignoro mai, tu per il tuo nick, io per il fatto che so difendermi, e non sto dicendo che tu non sappia difenderti, dico solo che anni di chat mi hanno fatto imparare. 

Il dire che non trovi calzante l'esempio che ho riportato, e l'esempio che ho scritto ora? quello che ripara i nuovi entranti e comunque anche i vecchi? 
Sta di fatto a parere mio soltanto una cosa, c'è chi ha visioni nettamente distinte da quello che è un forum e quello che è la realtà. Io in base a quello che sono nella realtà cerco di essere dietro uno schermo, detto questo sempre a parere mio ho detto tutto.
Ma sto comunque come ho fatto sempre dicendo la mia, sai mi ricordo l'inizio dei battibecchi con stermy, lo lessi mentre dava "una sua risposta a tesla" e la gli dissi la mia, e da li cominciarono.......
Ricordo uno dei tanti episodi della mia vita, ero giovane, lavoravo in una fabbrica, dopo poco tempo ero il !capo cantiere" un giorno il datore di lavoro come spesso faceva, urlo ad un mio collega, questo collega era più grande di me e più grande del datore di lavoro; posai quello che avevo in mano, andai dal datore di lavoro, e li gli dissi quello che dovevo dirgli, come questo come tanti altri esempi potrei riportarti della mia vita dove o per motivi personali o per cose ingiuste nei riguardi degli altri mi sono sempre messo in prima linea, fa parte del mio carattere, del mio essere e non riesco a starmene buono se vedo delle cose storte. E ci vuole poco per vederle.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> Ammetti adesso di non aver capito un cazzo sull'avermi fatto scattare il ban pero' la tua retromarcia annunciata non l'hai mai eseguita e per giustificare il tuo atto lo infarcisci di cazzate autogiustificative....
> 
> ...


Possibilmente nulla.

Nel caso tuo ho fatto un'eccezione.

A 55 anni dovresti aver imparato alcune cose. Peccato che devi scendere così basso a diventare addirittura razzista infantile.

Ciaociao.


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> rispetto le vostre opinioni, ma mi permetto di farvi notare che vi riferite sempre al ban e non anche alla funzione ignora, che esiste e può essere usata, ed anche ad altre funzioni, tipo la cancellazione dei messaggi
> ma ammetto di essere piuttosto allergica al potere e alla censura, non mi chiamo free a caso
> 
> anch'io, quando ho raccontato la mia storia, ho ricevuto risposte che mi hanno ferita o fuori luogo, proprio in un momento in cui non sapevo che fare...ma una cosa l'avevo fatta: avevo scritto in un forum pubblico e ne avevo  accettato le conseguenze
> ...


quoto e approvo!:up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*ULTIMO*

Si, il prossimo sarò io e allora????é una minaccia??brrrr ho subito di peggio quì dentro....e del mio comportamento attuale vado fiero!!!Poi Caro Ultimo....il mio era un esempio....non penso di tua moglie che sia una troia.... penso che sia estremamente scorretta....Punto!Quindi,se non ti piace questo genere di commento peggio per te....continua a credere che è solo una donna che ha sbagliato poverina.....a casa mia quando si finisce sotto un altro pisello non son errori da poco conto!!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, il prossimo sarò io e allora????é una minaccia??brrrr ho subito di peggio quì dentro....e del mio comportamento attuale vado fiero!!!Poi Caro Ultimo....il mio era un esempio....non penso di tua moglie che sia una troia.... penso che sia estremamente scorretta....Punto!Quindi,se non ti piace questo genere di commento peggio per te....continua a credere che è solo una donna che ha sbagliato poverina.....a casa mia quando si finisce sotto un altro pisello non son errori da poco conto!!!


Sai oscuro avevo preso una decisione, non scrivere più su questo forum, e ho mandato in pvt delle spiegazioni ad alcune "persone".
Ma al momento leggendo la tua, mi viene spontaneo risponderti nella maniera che ritengo giusta, giusta per me e sbagliata per altre persone tradite che leggeranno, e questa mia decisione di non scrivere era data anche da questo, cioè "difendermi da persone come te, prive di qualsiasi senso morale e rispetto per chi qua dentro soffre.
Ed eccoti la mia risposta chiara e concisa, io non minaccio mai nessuno, e se dovessi minacciare so che qua sarebbe inutile farlo, ma tu come tanti qua dentro sei soltanto un nick e pensi da nick, e ciò toglie la persona che sei! 
Secondo punto mio caro oscuro, mia moglie è vero mi ha tradito, ma tu carissimo oscuro, sai che ella voleva uccidersi un minuto dopo avermi tradito? e sai che ella non si è uccisa perchè il bastardo che l'ha circuita glielo ha impedito? Quindi se io dico troia a tua moglie c'è un motivo, e sai qual'è ? perchè probabilmente tua moglie se ti tradisce troia lo sarà. Perchè mio caro oscuro se mia moglie mi ha tradito non è stato perchè è una troia come lo sarebbe tua moglie se ti tradisse, ma soltanto perchè ha sbagliato.
Io personalmente ho avuto conferme dal tradimento di mia moglie, tu avresti soltanto ....... i punti sono una frase offensiva nei tuoi confronti, ma è talmente offensiva che do spazio alla tua immaginazione.


Mi scuso con chi legge, e mi scuso con chi soffre a leggere quello che ho dato come risposta a oscuro, ma non riesco a starmi muto quando certi coglioni manco sanno quello che scrivono.


Un'ultima cosa, chi legge, non faccia finta di rimanere stupita dalla volgarità di quello che ho scritto, perchè a ben leggere ci sta altro in questo forum di ben più grave di quello che ho dato come risposta io.Ma mi sono stufato di non rispondere a tono a chi di dovere.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*No*

Senti il coione sei tu.....!E non perchè io non abbia rispetto...per chi soffre...che scrivo certe verità scomode!!!Non ti ho  mai offeso e mi son beccato del coione!!Vuoi credere che si stava uccidendo?Fallo!Vuoi credere a ciò che ti conviene ma sai a me quanto frega?Però non venire quì a rompere i coioni bello mio.....sulla nostra presunta insensibilità.....!!!Sei patetico e non te ne rendi conto.....Il bastardo a tua moglie non gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa capisci......quindi che cosa dici?ma di cosa parli?Ti conviene così per continuare a star insieme a lei....va benissimo....ma se c'è qualcuno che ha avito un comportamento bastardo....non siam noi, e non è l'amante di tua moglie....detto questo chiudo perchè non ho piacere a continuar una conversazione sterile!!!!!!Impara ad accettare le opinioni sconveneinti bello mio....ne riparleremo fra qualche anno!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai oscuro avevo preso una decisione, non scrivere più su questo forum, e ho mandato in pvt delle spiegazioni ad alcune "persone".
> Ma al momento leggendo la tua, mi viene spontaneo risponderti nella maniera che ritengo giusta, giusta per me e sbagliata per altre persone tradite che leggeranno, e questa mia decisione di non scrivere era data anche da questo, cioè "difendermi da persone come te, prive di qualsiasi senso morale e rispetto per chi qua dentro soffre.
> Ed eccoti la mia risposta chiara e concisa, io non minaccio mai nessuno, e se dovessi minacciare so che qua sarebbe inutile farlo, ma tu come tanti qua dentro sei soltanto un nick e pensi da nick, e ciò toglie la persona che sei!
> Secondo punto mio caro oscuro, mia moglie è vero mi ha tradito, ma tu carissimo oscuro, sai che ella voleva uccidersi un minuto dopo avermi tradito? e sai che ella non si è uccisa perchè il bastardo che l'ha circuita glielo ha impedito? *Quindi se io dico troia a tua moglie c'è un motivo, e sai qual'è ? perchè probabilmente tua moglie se ti tradisce troia lo sarà. Perchè mio caro oscuro se mia moglie mi ha tradito non è stato perchè è una troia come lo sarebbe tua moglie se ti tradisse, ma soltanto perchè ha sbagliato.
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo con questo modo di pensare. Ogni nick rappresenta una persona, ma ognuno lo fa a modo suo come ritiene sia giusto. Se poi piace o non piace è un altro discorso, non determina a prescindere chi ha subito un danno maggiore o minore, o chi ha sofferto più o meno in rispetto al tradimento subito. Non determina nemmeno il genere di controparte del traditore.

Siamo noi *persone* a fare la differenza. L'amarezza ci sta, anche il rancore. Ma non la strumentalizzazione. Io ho l'impressione che strumentalizzi Sterminator per andare adosso a Oscuro, facendone un solo fascio. Per me questa cosa non funziona.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*Poi*

Ma poi cosa ho detto di così grave?Che trovo la moglie poco credibile?Che non credo alla storia dell'esser circuiti?Che il bastrdo non è lui ma lei?Non capisco!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo con questo modo di pensare. Ogni nick rappresenta una persona, ma ognuno lo fa a modo suo come ritiene sia giusto. Se poi piace o non piace è un altro discorso, non determina a prescindere chi ha subito un danno maggiore o minore, o chi ha sofferto più o meno in rispetto al tradimento subito. Non determina nemmeno il genere di controparte del traditore.
> 
> Siamo noi *persone* a fare la differenza. L'amarezza ci sta, anche il rancore. Ma non la strumentalizzazione. Io ho l'impressione che strumentalizzi Sterminator per andare adosso a Oscuro, facendone un solo fascio. Per me questa cosa non funziona.


Sbagliato!! ogni nick dovrebbe rappresentare una persona! ed è per questo che rispondo in questa maniera, perchè spesso ci si scorda il comportamento che si dovrebbe attuare in un faccia a faccia, e parlo di proiettare quella realtà fatta di modi e maniere che dovrebbero rientrare anche in un forum. Vuoi dirmi che le esternazioni di oscuro fanno parte della sua proiezione della realtà resa vera e che rispecchia il suo modo di esporsi in un faccia a faccia? guarda ti incollo cose sue scritte, poi anche io ho risposto a tono, ma per un semplice motivo, appunto perchè di reale in certi scritti non c'è nulla, c'è solo voglia di far stare male ed i modi e le maniere che distinguono gli uomini dalle bestie sembra qua sembra essere simile. Ed ho detto più volte che a me non intacca assolutamente quello che mi scrivono, ma mi metto dalla parte di chi è più debole di me e legge certe esternazioni. magari giuste nel contenuto ma da brivido e da persone veramente di bassofondo nello scriverlo e negli epiteti.

Non sono d'accordo!!Se tua moglie si è comportata da troia cosa ti si dovrebbe dire?Cosa?Vabbè non è nulla?Cose che succedono?cosa vorresti sentirti dire?Che ha sbandato su un pisello ma è una brava donna?Insomma si è comportata male....uno ti dirà:SI è COMPORTATA MALE!!!La colpa è nostra o e sua???
Si, il prossimo sarò io e allora????é una minaccia??brrrr ho subito di peggio quì dentro....e del mio comportamento attuale vado fiero!!!Poi Caro Ultimo....il mio era un esempio....non penso di tua moglie che sia una troia.... penso che sia estremamente scorretta....Punto!Quindi,se non ti piace questo genere di commento peggio per te....continua a credere che è solo una donna che ha sbagliato poverina.....a casa mia quando si finisce sotto un altro pisello non son errori da poco conto!!!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti il coione sei tu.....!E non perchè io non abbia rispetto...per chi soffre...che scrivo certe verità scomode!!!Non ti ho mai offeso e mi son beccato del coione!!Vuoi credere che si stava uccidendo?Fallo!Vuoi credere a ciò che ti conviene ma sai a me quanto frega?Però non venire quì a rompere i coioni bello mio.....sulla nostra presunta insensibilità.....!!!Sei patetico e non te ne rendi conto.....Il bastardo a tua moglie non gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa capisci......quindi che cosa dici?ma di cosa parli?Ti conviene così per continuare a star insieme a lei....va benissimo....ma se c'è qualcuno che ha avito un comportamento bastardo....non siam noi, e non è l'amante di tua moglie....detto questo chiudo perchè non ho piacere a continuar una conversazione sterile!!!!!!Impara ad accettare le opinioni sconveneinti bello mio....ne riparleremo fra qualche anno!!!!


No stermy con oscuro non centra nulla.
Ho incollato soltanto quelle di oscuro perchè mi scocciava cercare le mie risposte, ma stanno tutte qua in questo thread, se vuoi leggile, ma sono paro paro identiche come forma alla sua espressione, ed a questo punto anche io sono un nick, o persona per chi ci crede.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*Ahoo*

Ahoo ma sei di legno vero?Quello della troia era un esempio.......!!Per il resto ho scritto ciò che penso ci arrivi vero?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma poi cosa ho detto di così grave?Che trovo la moglie poco credibile?Che non credo alla storia dell'esser circuiti?Che il bastrdo non è lui ma lei?Non capisco!!!!!!!


E' la maniera in cui scrivi determinate cose a mio parere sbagliato.
Ho delle risposte alle tue domande che hai scritto qua ed ora, e ti aprirebbero gli occhi e magari ti farebbero cambiare idea su quello che stai asserendo. A queste domande ti risponderò in seguito finisco questa lettera e devo andare a lavorare-
Ma non è questo il concetto della diatriba, il concetto sta appunto nell'esporre certi dubbi in una forma dove si cerca si di capire si di voler aiutare o farsi aiutare, ma nella maniera ed i modi giusti dove il dolore regna e regnerà per sempre visto che si parla di tradimenti.


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*Ultimo*

Senti non accetto la morale da uno che mi ha dato del coione solo perchè ho scritto cose che a lui non vanno a genio......!!Sono brusco e va bene...tu sei un grande cafone senza se e senza ma.....!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Marzo 2012)

*Di*

Di solito ci si attacca alla forma quando non ci piacciono i contenuti.......!!!Se un giorno dovesse capitarmi un tradimento subito stai tranquillo che l'unica responsabile sara la mia patner....non ascolterò ragioni,ma scherziamo?é stata circuita?Stupida lei che si è fatta circuire....ma che razza di discorso è?Poi se non avrò le palle di dargli un calcio nel sedere mi berrò tutte le sue cazzate.....e magari crederò che non voleva,che le mutande gli son cascate da sole.... con la piena cognizione di credere a delle cazzate per una mia debolezza punto!!!!!!Cosa minchia c'entra l'altro poi?????Questo signore giustifica in parte una moglia scorretta e ci fa la morale sulle espressioni brusche....ma vi sembra normale tutto questo???Ultimo se vuoi coionare qualcuno fai pure....ma non provarci con me....credo di essere il soggetto meno adatto.....!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di solito ci si attacca alla forma quando non ci piacciono i contenuti.......!!!Se un giorno dovesse capitarmi un tradimento subito stai tranquillo che l'unica responsabile sara la mia patner....non ascolterò ragioni,ma scherziamo?é stata circuita?Stupida lei che si è fatta circuire....ma che razza di discorso è?Poi se non avrò le palle di dargli un calcio nel sedere mi berrò tutte le sue cazzate.....e magari crederò che non voleva,che le mutande gli son cascate da sole.... con la piena cognizione di credere a delle cazzate per una mia debolezza punto!!!!!!Cosa minchia c'entra l'altro poi?????Questo signore giustifica in parte una moglia scorretta e ci fa la morale sulle espressioni brusche....ma vi sembra normale tutto questo???Ultimo se vuoi coionare qualcuno fai pure....ma non provarci con me....credo di essere il soggetto meno adatto.....!!!!!!!


...quello che più sconcerta nei "...soggetti meno adatti..." come te, è la vostra inflessibilità. OK, per te, in pratica la moglie è una troia e lui un semplice cornuto. Stop! Hai detto tutto, non devi aggiungere altro, non leggi altro, non capisci altro che questo. Non leggi quest'uomo e quello che ti dice, che vorrebbe dire a te e a se stesso, semplicemente perchè non ti interessa veramente; è più importante ferirlo che renderlo libero. Bianco  o nero, ma la vita non è così. felice è l'uomo che pur nel dolore sa leggere e vedere le mille sfumature dei colori, non sempre tutto è bianco, non sempre tutto è nero...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ...quello che più sconcerta nei "...soggetti meno adatti..." come te, è la vostra inflessibilità. OK, per te, in pratica la moglie è una troia e lui un semplice cornuto. Stop! Hai detto tutto, non devi aggiungere altro, non leggi altro, non capisci altro che questo. Non leggi quest'uomo e quello che ti dice, che vorrebbe dire a te e a se stesso, semplicemente perchè non ti interessa veramente; è più importante ferirlo che renderlo libero. Bianco  o nero, ma la vita non è così. felice è l'uomo che pur nel dolore sa leggere e vedere le mille sfumature dei colori, non sempre tutto è bianco, non sempre tutto è nero...


Questo è uno dei messaggi che cerco sempre di trasmettere, e non capisco perchè sono in pochi a non recepirlo.

Hai letto l'ultima di oscuro? parla del tradimento come se fosse una calata di mutande e stop! quando dietro ad un tradimento c'è tanto e tanto altro, e come fai a spiegare a oscuro o chi per lui che, tutte le persone sono diverse, che tutti sembriamo uguali ma siamo assolutamente diversi, che dietro ogni nostra azione ogni nostro pensiero che può sembrare uguale nella forma e nel contenuto, invece dietro c'è un universo impossibile da capire, e sta a noi aprire, o cercare di aprire la mente ed avvicinarsi a chi vogliamo capire, e nel nostro caso visto che siamo in un forum, ai traditi ed ai traditori. Personalmente negli ultimi giorni sono davvero sconcertato di quello che sta accadendo qua, della poca sensibilità che noto, delle varie approvazioni che alcuni sottoscrivono senza nemmeno fondamentalmente capire che cavolo stanno sottoscrivendo.
E mi esce un pensiero mentre scrivo questo, un pensiero davvero brutto, ma me ne frego e strafrego di essere o non essere capito, e dirò sempre la mia fino a quando sarò convinto di quello che penso, ed il mio pensiero al momento è questo; qua dentro si rispecchia spesso quello che nella realtà ci ha portato in questo forum, e cioè non si hanno orecchie, e nel nostro caso visto che leggiamo, non si hanno occhi per voler capire quello che si sa e che alcuni scrivono.

Per l'Adimin, credimi i discorsi tra me e oscuro non centravano nulla con stermi, ma leggi la sua ultima! tale e quale al dio stermi, mi tradisce? è una troia! stop, altro non c'è da dire, poi dice mi vorrà spiegare qualcosa? non saranno altro che spiegazioni del cazzo, se ho le palle la lascio( bhe in questo caso da il beneficio del dubbio) ma chi gli va a spiegare a oscuro che, tutti quello che è dubbio o certezza diventano parte di se stesso solo nel momento in cui vivi le situazioni e riesci a scoprire veramente te stesso il tuo modo di ragionare e comportarti? eh no!!! solo bianco e nero! solo tradito e traditrice!  Ma come si fa a discutere di un qualcosa fino a quando non si da il benefecio del dubbio? fino a quando non cerchi nella maniera giusta di capire facendo domande e rifacendole per creare non un equilibrio nella discussione ma una maniera per esplorarsi ed esplorare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2012)

*Chiarezza*

Cercherò di esser chiaro ancora una volta....!!Non credo assolutamente che una moglie che tradisce sia una troia!!!!!!Poi vado orgoglioso della mia poca flessibilita..perche ad esser troppo flessibili ci si ritrova spesso a 90gradi...perchè in questa società di merda se sei pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....!!!Credo che un individuo che tradisce è un individuo disonesto e scorretto.....e non BEVETEVI LA STORIA DEI DISAGI,DELLE MANCANZE perche fortunatamente signori miei esiste LA PAROLA,IL DIALOGO!CAzzo esiste il confronto signori miei...dato che non siam solo animali...qualsiasi carenza non dobbiamo necessariamente calarci le mutande e scopare con qualcun'altro che non sia il nostro patner per fare cosa poi?per risolvere quale problematica?Ultimo,la tua sofferenza è stata la mia.....ma nella sofferenza HO PREFERITO GUARDARE BENE IN FACCIA LA REALTA,HO PREFERITO UNA BRUTTA VERITà,HO PREFERITO LA VERITà!!Ho PERSO TUTTO...ANCHE ME STESSO,le ammetto la tentazione di giustificare un qualcosa che non ha ne ATTENUANTI NE GIUSTIFICAZIONI è STATA FORTE!!!Ho deciso di non aver accanto una persona che chiaramente non rispettava i miei canoni di vita.....PUNTO!!!Ci son errori ed errori...."UNa CALATA DI MUTANDE"Non è un errore da poco anche se a te fa comodo convincerti e convincerci che sia così!!!!Vedi di piantarla e guardati allo specchio......vuoi una moglie così?Scelta tua, è lecito, ci mancherebbe....ma far passare il messaggio che sia una scelta giusta,che infondo è un errore da poco conto....è parecchio diverso....!!Non devi provar a farmi capire niente...perchè non hai nulla da farmi capire,non hai argomentazioni,puoi solo darmi del coione,quando il coione nnell'accezione positiva del termine sei tu....!!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2012)

*Mario*

In quanto a te....è vero non è sempre tutto bianco e non è sempre tutto nero...purtroppo in qualche caso è tutto"Nero"e non bisogna nascondersi dietro il marrone scuro,o l'antracite,il nero ed il bianco fanno parte della vita.....è bene che non perdiamo di vista che ci sono....raramente ma ci sono!!!!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cercherò di esser chiaro ancora una volta....!!Non credo assolutamente che una moglie che tradisce sia una troia!!!!!!Poi vado orgoglioso della mia poca flessibilita..perche ad esser troppo flessibili ci si ritrova spesso a 90gradi...perchè in questa società di merda se sei pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....!!!Credo che un individuo che tradisce è un individuo disonesto e scorretto.....e non BEVETEVI LA STORIA DEI DISAGI,DELLE MANCANZE perche fortunatamente signori miei esiste LA PAROLA,IL DIALOGO!CAzzo esiste il confronto signori miei...dato che non siam solo animali...qualsiasi carenza non dobbiamo necessariamente calarci le mutande e scopare con qualcun'altro che non sia il nostro patner per fare cosa poi?per risolvere quale problematica?Ultimo,la tua sofferenza è stata la mia.....ma nella sofferenza HO PREFERITO GUARDARE BENE IN FACCIA LA REALTA,HO PREFERITO UNA BRUTTA VERITà,HO PREFERITO LA VERITà!!Ho PERSO TUTTO...ANCHE ME STESSO,le ammetto la tentazione di giustificare un qualcosa che non ha ne ATTENUANTI NE GIUSTIFICAZIONI è STATA FORTE!!!Ho deciso di non aver accanto una persona che chiaramente non rispettava i miei canoni di vita.....PUNTO!!!Ci son errori ed errori...."UNa CALATA DI MUTANDE"Non è un errore da poco anche se a te fa comodo convincerti e convincerci che sia così!!!!Vedi di piantarla e guardati allo specchio......vuoi una moglie così?Scelta tua, è lecito, ci mancherebbe....ma far passare il messaggio che sia una scelta giusta,che infondo è un errore da poco conto....è parecchio diverso....!!Non devi provar a farmi capire niente...perchè non hai nulla da farmi capire,non hai argomentazioni,puoi solo darmi del coione,quando il coione nnell'accezione positiva del termine sei tu....!!!!


Ascolta, vediamo di capirci e cercare di spiegarci ok? Ti do parte delle mie motivazioni e scelte, ma una cosa devi fare quando le leggi, cercare di accettarle così per come le leggi, stavolta non cercare di andare oltre quello che dice la chiara e semplice lettura( di solito dico andiamo oltre stavolta no.) ah un'altra cosa se scrivo qualcosa che potrebbe offenderti non è fatto apposta, ma rientra nella dinamica della nostra diversità di pensiero.
Io ho una moglie, la conosco e l'ho sempre conosciuta, forse so più io di lei che lei di se ( e lo so sono poco modesto a pensare ciò, ma lo penso.) Quando seppi del tradimento, quello che mi morì dentro, a parte il discorso maschilista che si ha inizialmente, cioè l'ha toccata hanno copulato e via dicendo; comunque dicevo quello che dentro mi morì fu capire nella velocità di un lampo e forse l'ho capito prima ancora di mia moglie, la fine delle certezze di mia moglia, e non parlo di amore o situazioni del genere, parlo di un qualcosa che va oltre l'atto fisico o del tradimento o di chicchessia, parlo di mia moglie, che nell'arco di un niente ha distrutto la sua vita, ha distrutto la sua fanciullezza, ha distrutto se stessa e tutto quello che è stata la sua vita ed il suo essere. Ed è per questo che ho semrpe pensato a lei, è per questo che mi sono caricato della sua sofferenza e della mia, io ne sono uscito fuori oscuro, mia moglie NO! non riesce a perdonarsi! non riesce ad accettarsi, non riesce in nulla!! l'unica cosa che la porta ad essere "spero felice" è di avere una certezza, che io la amo, perchè conta solo questo per lei, lei col tradimento ha anche avuto d'un colpo l'apertura a quel mondo fatto di realtà, e non più di sincerità di amicizia, di persone buone, di dare soltanto per il piacere di dare, ha capito che la vita è diversa, ha capito ed a proprie spese, che lei è semplicemente un essere umano atto anche a sbagliare, e che in questa società, lo stile di vita è atto quasi sempre ad una semplice ma chiara cosa, essere un capobranco, essere quello che ci prova, essere tutto fuorchè realmente se stessi senza nessun altro scopo che quello del quieto vivere solo ed esclusivamente per se stessi e la famiglia. E ne è prova quotidianamente in ogni luogo, nei bar negli ambienti lavorativi ovunque! 
E lei sa benissimo che in quello che è successo c'è stata la sua volontà di farlo, sa questo ed anche altro, ma dietro certi comportamenti oscuro, non ci sta soltanto un marito che in questo caso non ha nulla da rimproverarsi, o quasi; ma ci sta tanto e tanto altro, altro che io insieme a lei abbiamo analizzato e scoperto, e credimi non sto a scrivere quali sono queste scoperte soltanto per un motivo, perchè ne tu ne altri mi credereste.
Questo per dirti, che non è semplice capire, non è semplice analizzarsi, e nulla è semplice. 

Guardarmi allo specchio ? certo che mi guardo allo specchio, e vedo me stesso, senza scheletri nell'armadio, senza ombre, e vedo un uomo che sa che può sbagliare, e che sa che ha sbagliato, e sa che sbaglierà sempre, come sbagli tu come sbagliano gli altri, come sbagliamo tutti, ma sono fiero di me stesso, sono fiero di avere una moglie come la mia, e sono fiero dei miei figli, e sarò fiero anche di aver subito un tradimento sai quando? quando mia moglie riuscirà a riacquistare quella stima e fiducia che ha perso per se stessa, perchè il tradimento nella mia famiglia nel tempo sta portando cambiamenti utili e soprattutto sinceri e veri. 
Non è un tradimento che può farmi diventare uno stupido, perchè io così stupido da capire che sbagliare è umano, non lo sono. 
E comunque ripeto a dire per l'ennesima volta, accetto che il tuo messaggio non era diretto con tutti gli epiteti a riguardo nei miei confronti, ma non accetto gli epiteti perchè so la sofferenza che un tradimento inizialmente da alla persona. E qua ci stanno altre persone che al momento soffrono, e leggere determinate esternazioni di certo non l'aiutano, e visto che anche io all'inizio del tradimento stavo malissimo, mi metto nei panni di chi ancira sta male e legge certi attributi che si danno alle mogli o ai mariti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2012)

*Claudio*

Dai così va meglio!Ascolta....sai cosa mi disturba?Tua moglie ha deciso di distruggere la sua vita tradendoti giusto?ecco...ciò che non riesco a farmi andare è la superficialità dell'atto!!Tutti quanti noi siam passati in una fase di autodistruzione...ma non è lecito portar con se ignari patner...!Tua moglie ha deciso scientemente di far un qualcosa che poteva distruggere anche te.....questo dal mio punto di vista è INACCETTABILE!Claudio giocare con i sentimenti e la vita deglia altri non va bene....e lei sapeva di farlo...a corso il rischio....ed è per questo che la definisco SCORRETTA  e non troia!!!!!!Io Amo la mia patner anche per le sue qualita morali....perchè dovrei continuar ad amar qualcuno che non è chi dice di essere?Queste son le mie argomentazioni....che ben si conciliano con il mio modo di essere....non dico siano giuste...dico son giuste per me!!!!!E vero ci son mille colori...ma a 40 anni credo di aver chiaro il bianco ed il nero....al di là di una mera e fittizia convenienza....!!Clà tradire quando si ama è un lusso che non possiam permetterci......ma è il mio punto di vista....e non ti darò del coione se non approverai.......!!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cercherò di esser chiaro ancora una volta....!!Non credo assolutamente che una moglie che tradisce sia una troia!!!!!!Poi vado orgoglioso della mia poca flessibilita..perche ad esser troppo flessibili ci si ritrova spesso a 90gradi...perchè in questa società di merda se sei pecora il lupo ti si mangia.....!!!Credo che un individuo che tradisce è un individuo disonesto e scorretto.....e non BEVETEVI LA STORIA DEI DISAGI,DELLE MANCANZE perche fortunatamente signori miei esiste LA PAROLA,IL DIALOGO!CAzzo esiste il confronto signori miei...dato che non siam solo animali...qualsiasi carenza non dobbiamo necessariamente calarci le mutande e scopare con qualcun'altro che non sia il nostro patner per fare cosa poi?per risolvere quale problematica?Ultimo,la tua sofferenza è stata la mia.....ma nella sofferenza HO PREFERITO GUARDARE BENE IN FACCIA LA REALTA,HO PREFERITO UNA BRUTTA VERITà,HO PREFERITO LA VERITà!!Ho PERSO TUTTO...ANCHE ME STESSO,le ammetto la tentazione di giustificare un qualcosa che non ha ne ATTENUANTI NE GIUSTIFICAZIONI è STATA FORTE!!!Ho deciso di non aver accanto una persona che chiaramente non rispettava i miei canoni di vita.....PUNTO!!!Ci son errori ed errori...."UNa CALATA DI MUTANDE"Non è un errore da poco anche se a te fa comodo convincerti e convincerci che sia così!!!!Vedi di piantarla e guardati allo specchio......vuoi una moglie così?Scelta tua, è lecito, ci mancherebbe....ma far passare il messaggio che sia una scelta giusta,che infondo è un errore da poco conto....è parecchio diverso....!!Non devi provar a farmi capire niente...perchè non hai nulla da farmi capire,non hai argomentazioni,puoi solo darmi del coione,quando il coione nnell'accezione positiva del termine sei tu....!!!!



Qua di Chiara c'è solo la Matra!

Comunque Oscuro va compreso e capito.

In buona sostanza lui dice.
Cazzo venite traditi?
Dovete incazzarvi e di brutto.

Lui dice mi tradisci?
Ok...
Ti mando a fare in culo, altro che perdono giù per la testa eh?

Perchè se mi tradisci mi fai capire che sei una persona diversa da quello che dicevi di essere!

Poi Oscuro va in chiesa...e trova Lothar che canta alla Madonna...

Siam Traditori, ma figli tuoi!
Immacolata prega per noi!
Siam traditori, ma figli tuoi,
Immacolata prega per noi!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai così va meglio!Ascolta....sai cosa mi disturba?Tua moglie ha deciso di distruggere la sua vita tradendoti giusto?ecco...ciò che non riesco a farmi andare è la superficialità dell'atto!!Tutti quanti noi siam passati in una fase di autodistruzione...ma non è lecito portar con se ignari patner...!Tua moglie ha deciso scientemente di far un qualcosa che poteva distruggere anche te.....questo dal mio punto di vista è INACCETTABILE!Claudio giocare con i sentimenti e la vita deglia altri non va bene....e lei sapeva di farlo...a corso il rischio....ed è per questo che la definisco SCORRETTA  e non troia!!!!!!Io Amo la mia patner anche per le sue qualita morali....perchè dovrei continuar ad amar qualcuno che non è chi dice di essere?Queste son le mie argomentazioni....che ben si conciliano con il mio modo di essere....non dico siano giuste...dico son giuste per me!!!!!E vero ci son mille colori...ma a 40 anni credo di aver chiaro il bianco ed il nero....al di là di una mera e fittizia convenienza....!!Clà tradire quando si ama è un lusso che non possiam permetterci......ma è il mio punto di vista....e non ti darò del coione se non approverai.......!!


Tutto nella vita può sembrare nero o bianco, no? 
C'è chi dopo certi eventi magari continuano a vedere solo il nero ed il bianco, c'è chi dopo certi eventi vedono invece molti altri colori, e sta qua la differenza tra " soggetti e soggetti" 
Io oscuro nonostante non abbia mai tradito, e nonostante posso affermare a piena voce che mi sento un vero uomo ricco di morale, non posso invece affermare che nel mio futuro io possa riaffermare ciò che ho scritto adesso. Perchè la vita mi ha insegnato che quello di cui siamo sicuri adesso, non è detto che sia una conferma per sempre. personalmente posso solo affermare che, al momento sono quello che sempre sono stato ed ho voluto essere. 
La fittizia convenienza di cui scrivi tu, a parere mio sta soltanto nel non riuscire ad accettare determinate situazioni che, non hanno nulla in comune con quello che erano determinate convinzioni.


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai così va meglio!Ascolta....sai cosa mi disturba?Tua moglie ha deciso di distruggere la sua vita tradendoti giusto?ecco...ciò che non riesco a farmi andare è la superficialità dell'atto!!Tutti quanti noi siam passati in una fase di autodistruzione...ma non è lecito portar con se ignari patner...!Tua moglie ha deciso scientemente di far un qualcosa che poteva distruggere anche te.....questo dal mio punto di vista è INACCETTABILE!Claudio giocare con i sentimenti e la vita deglia altri non va bene....e lei sapeva di farlo...a corso il rischio....ed è per questo che la definisco SCORRETTA  e non troia!!!!!!Io Amo la mia patner anche per le sue qualita morali....perchè dovrei continuar ad amar qualcuno che non è chi dice di essere?Queste son le mie argomentazioni....che ben si conciliano con il mio modo di essere....non dico siano giuste...dico son giuste per me!!!!!E vero ci son mille colori...ma a 40 anni credo di aver chiaro il bianco ed il nero....al di là di una mera e fittizia convenienza....!!Clà tradire quando si ama è un lusso che non possiam permetterci......ma è il mio punto di vista....e non ti darò del coione se non approverai.......!!


I mille colori nascono e si vedono, quando riesci veramente ad amare l'altro per quello che è ed è stato e non per come vorresti che fosse.
Schiacciati da questo modo di vedere, è impossibile perdonare, perchè il perdono cosi è fallimento, convenienza, mancanza di orgoglio... Ti fà più male l 'idea che gli altri hanno di te, cioè che sei un cornuto che l'idea stessa che tu hai di te.  è molto difficile amare l'altro profondamente per quello che è con i suoi errori e con le sue debolezze. Forse perchè la sua imperfezione ci rimanda come uno specchio la nostra e allora è prima noi stessi che dovremmo sapere amare.
Se impariamo davvero ad amare allora sapremmo anche perdonare perchè nell'altro riconosciamo noi stessi.
Se mai veramente l'abbiamo amato.


----------

